# Comics  > Image Comics >  Witchblade & Darkness Universe

## DanTheMan

Just started reading these books. I love the art and story but am a little confused by the overall universe with so many multiple titles.  Artifacts seems essential reading as well. How about Aphrodite? I noticed they were not solicited in the current previews?  Any thoughts on these books would be welcome.  I don't see much discussion on this site about them?

----------


## WeirdSpace

The Aphrodite IX series is not a part of the Darkness/Witchlade series per se. The Aphrodite androids are, and Aphrodite IV is in Witchblade. Aphrodite IX is taking a break. There is supposed to be a season two.

Darkness and Witchblade are connected, and the first 24 issues of Artifacts or so are also heavily connected to Darkness/Witchblade.

For the most part, I don't like what they did with the characters after the reboot a couple of years ago. Witchblade has been handled pretty well. Good art, good stories. The changes they did with the supporting cast, e.g. Dani, don't feel right, but at least they make some sort of sense. Darkness and Artifacts sort of lost their way, IMO.

----------


## Dark-Flux

The current titles of Witchblade, Darkness (not current as is cancelled i guess), Cyber Force, Aphrodite IX and Artifacts are all part of the same universe. Though not necessarily connected. Just like how say Batman and Green Lantern are related.

Aphrodite IX has been a great read and imo Top Cows best book since it launched. Its due to end next issue, then it has a crossover with Cyber Force before eventually being retooled as The IXth Generation.
Not sure on the status of Cyber Force.

For my money, i didnt enjoy Witchblade as much since rebirth as it seemed to regress into more of a 90s era style over substance affair. Not necessarily a bad thing but not to my preference. Its getting back on track now that Marz has returned.

Hines Darkness i found enjoyable. Just a bit naff that it seemingly ignored the end of Hesters run. But as its own thing it was a good read. Sad that its at an end...

Artifacts has felt a bit directionless for a while now. Now that its going to focus more on Tom & Tilly im hoping itll improve.

Thread should be renamed Top Cow Universe, btw  :Wink:

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

I think the whole reboot was to kick off Artifacts and reset the old characters and freshen things up. I have read tons of Witchblade, but thought the book got goofy toward the big finale. I did like Seeley's treatment of the character in Chicago, but now that has been dropped from the timeline like it never happened. I think that whoever is in charge is trying to get their equilibrium back on this. I think Marz had a lot to do with it. It hasn't gone smoothly. I would have been a lot happier with the old Witchblade set up in NY with that set of characters. But that ship has sailed. I haven't read much Aphrodite IX yet. I hear it is decent but there has been a lot of great books out and I am a little wary of Top Cow after the reboot.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I liked the environment Tim Seeley created with the Witchblade rebirth, but not really digging how it was dropped when Marz took back over the book. I still read it, hoping for something other than the usual Witchblade/Darkness/Angelus stories. Aphrodite IX has been the best Top Cow book since it launched so I hope it comes back after its hiatus this summer. I dropped Artifacts at #34 (I thought it was going on hiatus also) but I may pick it up again when/if a stable creative gets on board and the run of Top Cow Talent Hunt winners is over. Cyberforce is delayed so much I forget that it exists.

My recommendation: Get trades of Aphrodite IX and Cyberforce in preparation for the crossover this summer.

----------


## Ghost-Type

The first 20-30 or so issues of Witchblade are solid, I can say that much. I haven't read any more. Not for any particular reason. The Angelus miniseries or whatever it was starring Dani(?) and her partner and struggles with the other angels(?) was cool. There's tonns of fun one-shots too like spin-offs with JLA and others.

----------


## Exciter

I thought they were doing well with the whole Artifacts and Universe reboot they did.  However, they really dropped the ball with the Darkness.  Darkness Falls, where Jackie was supposed to die, was announced over one year ago and never came out.  Yet, Witchblade and Artifacts carry on like the events of Darkness falls happened and we're supposed to know that.  The delay has really disappointed me.

----------


## WeirdSpace

> I thought they were doing well with the whole Artifacts and Universe reboot they did.  However, they really dropped the ball with the Darkness.  Darkness Falls, where Jackie was supposed to die, was announced over one year ago and never came out.  Yet, Witchblade and Artifacts carry on like the events of Darkness falls happened and we're supposed to know that.  The delay has really disappointed me.


The part with Darkness being dead except in the delayed Darkness series is also annoying me. Also that suddenly the series is stopped and will be finished in a mini-series or a graphic novel, but so far no word on either.

----------


## nebezial

the darkness falls will be handled in witchblade as a few issues last i heard. it is a pity, i had actually quite a few pages drawn already...alas it was not destined to be!

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

I'm just getting into the Witchblade\Darkness universe. I'm getting my first stack of trades in a couple of weeks. I did have a few questions for you folks 

1) Anyone know the status of the Witchblade Compenduim Vol 3 
2) Are the following charcters import to Witchblade since i'm not that fond of the Darkness, 
Magdalena
DarkChylde
Aspen
Tomb Raider
Cyber Force 
Aphrodite XI
I'm collecting from issues 101 - 150 when did Dani show up did she do a cameo in 100.

----------


## Dark-Flux

1) Nobody knows!
2) Magdalena has various interactions and crossovers with Witchblade over the series. Thats the one most worth checking out.
Tomb Raider had a few crossovers in the early days. No real bearing on later issues.
Though TBH, The Darkness is much more close knit to Witchblade than any of those mentioned.
3) Dani first appeared in 100, yes.

Though id suggest starting from #80 as that was the start of Marz' run.

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

> 1) Nobody knows!
> 2) Magdalena has various interactions and crossovers with Witchblade over the series. Thats the one most worth checking out.
> Tomb Raider had a few crossovers in the early days. No real bearing on later issues.
> Though TBH, The Darkness is much more close knit to Witchblade than any of those mentioned.
> 3) Dani first appeared in 100, yes.
> 
> Though id suggest starting from #80 as that was the start of Marz' run.


Thanks Dark-Flux this helps i was planning on getting the magdalena runs, theres something about the darkness that i don't know doesn't interest me maybe because it seems like a villan book. 

I'm ordering in 2 weeks can't wait to read about Dani,Sara, Patience and Finch

Whats your thoughts on issues 1-80 would i be wise in thinking about getting the orgins TBP

----------


## Arvandor

> Whats your thoughts on issues 1-80 would i be wise in thinking about getting the orgins TBP


The first 8-issue arc is good. But after that the series just drifts aimlessly with no real story or direction.

----------


## WeirdSpace

> Whats your thoughts on issues 1-80 would i be wise in thinking about getting the orgins TBP


I'd say the first 20 to 24 issues are worth getting, as there is a lot of tie-in to The Darkness. Between this and the start of Marz' run, there is a few good stories, IIRC, but in general, it was rather bland.

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

> I'd say the first 20 to 24 issues are worth getting, as there is a lot of tie-in to The Darkness. Between this and the start of Marz' run, there is a few good stories, IIRC, but in general, it was rather bland.


So from what i hear the best of the run seems to be up to 24 and then nothing that speculator until about 80. Thanks Guys I changed my mind i'm going to order me some witchblade next week, can't wait.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Enjoy!

I would also recommend the event books; First Born, Broken Trinity and Artifacts.

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

> Enjoy!
> 
> I would also recommend the event books; First Born, Broken Trinity and Artifacts.


Is First Born not a Witchblade only event(meaning it happens only in witchblade)
Artifacts is a series i'm on the fence and the minute 
I think about Broken Trinity

Thanks for the help guys/gals

----------


## Dark-Flux

It was its own book with Witchblade tie-in issues and involves The Darkness, Angelus and Magdalena.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Is First Born not a Witchblade only event(meaning it happens only in witchblade)
> Artifacts is a series i'm on the fence and the minute 
> I think about Broken Trinity
> 
> Thanks for the help guys/gals


Grab the trades of Artifacts when they're on sale. Instocktrades.com usually keeps them at low prices. The first 13 issues are an event that leads up to the rebirth. Everything after that is random stories surrounding a few of the artifact bearers. Good series, but was dragging for awhile so I dropped it at #33.

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

> Grab the trades of Artifacts when they're on sale. Instocktrades.com usually keeps them at low prices. The first 13 issues are an event that leads up to the rebirth. Everything after that is random stories surrounding a few of the artifact bearers. Good series, but was dragging for awhile so I dropped it at #33.


Thanks for the tip Tayne 
I generally do my shopping on amazon uk not sure if i could order anything from that website, anyone know how long the artifacts series is or is it still ongoing. 

Plus i trade wait on all my comics except spiderman which i get through the Panni Comic Astonishing Spiderman.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Artifacts is still ongoing.
It was apparently planned to go on a hiatus after the talent hunt winner issues, but its still going on now so i guess they decided to continue with it?

----------


## juan678

In fact, Darkness Falls, will now take place in Witchblade #180, #181 and David Hine wrote these issues that were originally going to be released in a self contained graphic novel that explained how Jackie Estacado died.

Matt Hawkins

----------


## Greg

Is it still written by Hine despite appearing in Witchblade?

----------


## Dark-Flux

Yeah Hines still scripting the issues.

----------


## juan678

ARTIFACTS #40
STORY: RON MARZ, STEVE FOXE, & JIM MITCHELL
ART: -ROM-, ADALOR ALVAREZ, & FABIAN QUINTERO
COVER: STJEPAN SEJIC
NOVEMBER 5 / 48 PAGES / FC / M / $5.99
DOUBLE-SIZED SERIES FINALE!
RON MARZ returns to the title he helped launch with a self-contained MAGDALENA story foreshadowing his new MAGDALENA series (coming in January) while wrapping up ARTIFACTS! Also inside are two talent hunt winner stories! One a story of the Witchblade deep in the heart of Africa in 1904, and the other a present day story of Tom Judge trying to help a man afflicted with an ancient curse.

WITCHBLADE #180
STORY: DAVID HINE
ART: LAURA BRAGA
COVER A: DALE KEOWN
COVER B: STJEPAN SEJIC
NOVEMBER 26 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99*
DARKNESS FALLS IN WITCHBLADE’S 19TH ANNIVERSARY!*
In another life Jackie Estacado was Sara Pezzini's lover and the father of her child. Now he has used the power of the Darkness to endanger the whole of human existence and only the Witchblade can stop him. Here at last is the untold story...the Death Of Jackie Estacado!

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

I was always more of a fan of her and Jake...but it seems that every writer now HATES him so...

----------


## Dark-Flux

Um...Jakes dead dude.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

I know that, but iirc the writer that killed him off and others since have stated how much they HATED him...so always upset me...when they'd then throw her with some new guy that was made seemingly just to be her boyfriend...

----------


## Tayne Japal

Didn't Ron Marz kill him off? The only writer other than Marz since his death was Tim Seeley and he was building up Cain as a love interest in his run. Jake was meh from what I remember. Patrick wasn't much better. Cain was at least interesting. Sara's best interaction outside of Jackie was with other women of Top Cow.

----------


## armlessphelan

Jake was dull as dishwater, but his death was very well-written. Gleason was okay, even if Sara never was willing to say she loved him, but I never got into Sara/Jackie. And Ian Nottingham was annoying for all but maybe three issues. I liked Cain, but I like the lack of a love interest in the book now even more.

----------


## ShadowSwordmaster

Well now , there goes Jackie.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

> Jake was dull as dishwater, but his death was very well-written. Gleason was okay, even if Sara never was willing to say she loved him, but I never got into Sara/Jackie. And Ian Nottingham was annoying for all but maybe three issues. I liked Cain, but I like the lack of a love interest in the book now even more.


I always thought at times that he was written badly so that he wouldn't take any of Sara's thunder, and that time he got shot she kept thinking that she should say those three little words to him, in the end it was please don't die but I never believed that was what she intended to say to him, imho there always seemed to be more to Jake then we ever got to see, I never liked that the writer that killed him off then went and bashed the character over and over again.

----------


## ukbondraider

So are there any oversized HCs due anytime soon for the Witchblade/Darkness/Artifacts universe?  Witchblade compendium 3 was cancelled so does that mean the end to collected editions from Top Cow?

----------


## Dark-Flux

They still put out trades. I imagine they have hard times recouping costs with much else. I wouldnt go expecting HCs.

----------


## juan678

Darkness art by Daniel Govar

----------


## teddyeatsyourface

> I know that, but iirc the writer that killed him off and others since have stated how much they HATED him...so always upset me...when they'd then throw her with some new guy that was made seemingly just to be her boyfriend...





> Didn't Ron Marz kill him off? The only writer other than Marz since his death was Tim Seeley and he was building up Cain as a love interest in his run. Jake was meh from what I remember. Patrick wasn't much better. Cain was at least interesting. Sara's best interaction outside of Jackie was with other women of Top Cow.





> Jake was dull as dishwater, but his death was very well-written. Gleason was okay, even if Sara never was willing to say she loved him, but I never got into Sara/Jackie. And Ian Nottingham was annoying for all but maybe three issues. I liked Cain, but I like the lack of a love interest in the book now even more.



Eh, Jake always had an underlining thing for Sara but he also spent most of his time in love with Julie Pezzini as well. Which was fine until Julie got arrested. :/

I never got into the Jackie/Sara pairing. Outside of a physical attraction there's no real reason why Sara would ever willingly be involved with someone like Jackie. Patrick just felt like Jake 2.0 to me. I liked him a lot but his relationship with Sara felt so one-sided at times.  Cain was okay, but I skimmed most of Seeley's run so I don't have any concrete reason to dislike or like him. 

 Ian could have been great but you could tell that no one had a clue as to what to do with his character. They kept repeating his weird obsession with his "destiny" with Sara, and being Kenneth's BDSM lapdog henchman. Then Marz came and made him into a Constantine/Pete Wisdom hybrid which was entertaining but also hella weird and a complete 180 from his longstanding characterization.


Sara's love life has been kinda terrible so I'll be happy if they keep her single for awhile.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Jake and Julie didn't start until Sara pushed him away iirc, for one reason or another, but it was always Sarah that he wanted imho...as her for her love life, I wouldn't mind seeing Sarah not be the bearer and start a family with Jake while still having a job in law enforcement and acting as older sister/mentor to the new bearer, so that when she wouldn't show up in the book it'd be easily explained.

----------


## teddyeatsyourface

No, thanks. Sara almost liked Jake but that's not enough to build a life on.  And Jake is dead anyway so whatever.

Also the whole family/cop/mentor thing was done already with Dani when Hope was born.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

I think she more than just almost liked him, and I wouldn't expect the life together part to happen overnight, and this is the comic world, anybody can come back if a writer wants them to, the family/cop/mentor thing would be different this time given that Jake was there for starters...but no I'm not going to hold my breath...

----------


## juan678

*Darkness Fall What IF Nebezial half an hour*

Darkness falls…pity this thing fell through  would have been an interesting comic

----------


## juan678

*Part 2*

*Picture Sara With Jackie Head*


*Darkness Resurrection in IX Generation 1-3*

----------


## juan678

Top Cow Witchblade 180 with Darkness Fall in   2/4

----------


## juan678

Witchblade 185 Minipreview FINAL ISSUE OF 20 YEARS OF WITCHBLADE art by Nebezial

Witchblade 185 Art by Nebezial Goodbye

----------


## Dark-Flux

#tearfulsalute  :Frown:

----------


## Potkaniak

Hi everyone  :Big Grin:  i guess this was asked a lot of times, but I have seen preview of the Switch and it caught my interest. Any tips at what issue I should start if I want to get into Witchblade? Should I also read other titles?
I also liked what I saw from Aphrodite IX/IX Generation on deviantart but I am so confused about that universe that I am not even sure if that is correct name of the title  :Big Grin:  
Or if you could point me on some website that could help to point me where to start, I would be very thankful  :Big Grin:  i don't want to read every single comic book there ever was from this universe, as that would take too much of time and money, but I want to jump on the train without being lost and missing too much

----------


## Dark-Flux

Switch is its own separate universe so you should have no trouble with the first issue.

For Witchblade id advise either starting at the beginning, or with Ron Marz run which starts at #80. Sejic illustrated most of his run and together they put out the best Witchblade material imo.

The other main pillar of the Top Cow U was The Darkness. Like Witchblade id either start at the beginning or with Phil Hesters run.

The recent Aphrodite IX series (by Hawkins and Sejic) was treated as something of a reboot of the character taking place in the "Rebirth Universe". It has only loose ties to the original Aphrodite IX series and can be read independantly. 
IXth Generation is the follow up to Aphrodite IX by the same team. 

Id also recommend you check out the event books; First Born, Broken Trinity and Artifacts at the appropriate times as they had big consequences for the universe that ultimatly lead to the previously mentioned Rebirth era.

----------


## juan678

Witchblade 184 Preview

----------


## juan678



----------


## Dark-Flux

"Sorry Sara. I know I made it seem like we had big plans in store and would be sending you on lots of different adventures in your new career, but we just got the work that the series is ending in like 2 issues so we gotta wrap up and FIGHT!"

----------


## juan678

Witchblade by MichaelDooney :Cool: 
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Witchblade-561832042

----------


## darthjoker

I just read that witchblade is ending. WHY??? somebody knows? cannot be sales. I don't think anybody does the number of even the lowest Marvel or DC books.
Why suddenly all top cow titles are ending. Is the top cow universe no more. or are they rebooting it, or something? are they restarting like marvel or DC? or they gonna turn sara jackie etc into teenage boys and girls like disney/marvel does.
If Witchblade returns will it be still Sara or someone else (again? +sigh+)

and btw, what a horrible art to say good bye to Sara. That one in the last issues does NOT even looks like Sara Pezzini.

Witchblade has always been great (altought I did not enjoy all of marz run, liked more the other mini run where she was in chicago. by tim seeley)

----------


## Tayne Japal

Top Cow is joining the creator-owned gravy train. Not a bad thing. Postal is pretty good and I want to get into Tithe. Team Sejic's titles are worth taking a look at. I give it two years and they'll relaunch Witchblade and Co.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I just read that witchblade is ending. WHY??? somebody knows? cannot be sales. I don't think anybody does the number of even the lowest Marvel or DC books.
> Why suddenly all top cow titles are ending. Is the top cow universe no more. or are they rebooting it, or something? are they restarting like marvel or DC? or they gonna turn sara jackie etc into teenage boys and girls like disney/marvel does.
> If Witchblade returns will it be still Sara or someone else (again? +sigh+)
> 
> and btw, what a horrible art to say good bye to Sara. That one in the last issues does NOT even looks like Sara Pezzini.
> 
> Witchblade has always been great (altought I did not enjoy all of marz run, liked more the other mini run where she was in chicago. by tim seeley)


I can only assume Witchblade is ending due to low sales (estimates had #183 at below 6000 copies, barely in the top 300 and much less than any Marvel/DC book.)
With IXth Generation ending soon too then yes, they will be no more Top Cow U.

Theyve made mention that the Witchblade will return but that they are retiring Sara Pezzini.

Otherwise Sejic is lanching Switch which is an alternate/reimagining of the Witchblade mythos with a teen lead. (Think Marvels Ultimate line) and the rest of TCs output will be creator owned focus for the foreseeable future.

----------


## juan678

Twenty Years Old Witchblade :Cool:

----------


## juan678

Witchblade preview 185
Three pages from my final Sara Pezzini story in Witchblade 185. Does she give the Witchblade to Dani? Magdalena? The Chairwoman?

----------


## Dark-Flux

As a guy, ive never been a fangirl of anything. If fact id consider that an impossibility.
But if Sara rides off into the sunset with Gleason at the end ill squeal like a fangirl.

On another note, if Sara gives the Witchblade to Magdalena then thats a pretty big spoiler right there in the preview...

----------


## juan678

New Preview 1 Parte

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678



----------


## Potkaniak

Thanks for the tips. I think I will get Switch as soon as possible, read preview and it seemed fun and I was not feeling completely lost in the story.
As the new Humble Book Bundle is up, access to this universe is so easy. It would be really helpful if there was some reading guide up with it too  :Big Grin:  
So it is ok to start with Aphrodithe IX Rebirth and IXth generation is after that. I guess same goes for Cyber Force IX. Then there is a few one shots like Apollo I will just read them sometime during Aphrodithe IX I guess and then there is also Aphrodite IX/Cyber Force #1 and no idea about that.

I have got bundle, basic one will upgrade it to 15usd later and got witchblade, aphrodithe 9 rebirth and artifacts volumes one on my tablet. Those Artifacts volumes are the Artifacts event that you speak of? If so, do other events - First Born, Broken Trinity, have their own TPB?

There is The Darkness Origins Vol 1-4 in bundle too. Are those independent or are they supposed to be read after some witchblade reading or something like that?

I think I will go with Rebirth stuff mostly and will see how I like other books. This bundle is really great gateway to this big universe. But on the other hand it is not so gargantuan as other big stuff in comic world so I do not feel too intimidated when I want to start reading some of those books.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Thanks for the tips. I think I will get Switch as soon as possible, read preview and it seemed fun and I was not feeling completely lost in the story.
> As the new Humble Book Bundle is up, access to this universe is so easy. It would be really helpful if there was some reading guide up with it too  
> So it is ok to start with Aphrodithe IX Rebirth and IXth generation is after that. I guess same goes for Cyber Force IX. Then there is a few one shots like Apollo I will just read them sometime during Aphrodithe IX I guess and then there is also Aphrodite IX/Cyber Force #1 and no idea about that.
> 
> I have got bundle, basic one will upgrade it to 15usd later and got witchblade, aphrodithe 9 rebirth and artifacts volumes one on my tablet. Those Artifacts volumes are the Artifacts event that you speak of? If so, do other events - First Born, Broken Trinity, have their own TPB?
> 
> There is The Darkness Origins Vol 1-4 in bundle too. Are those independent or are they supposed to be read after some witchblade reading or something like that?
> 
> I think I will go with Rebirth stuff mostly and will see how I like other books. This bundle is really great gateway to this big universe. But on the other hand it is not so gargantuan as other big stuff in comic world so I do not feel too intimidated when I want to start reading some of those books.


All the Apollo/Artemis etc etc one shots take place near the start of IXth Generation. Theyre just one shots bt different teams (mostly the Top Cow talent hunt winners iirc) that showcase some of the players in IXth Gen but arnt central to the overall plot.
Cyber Force Rebirth was a complete reboot and takes place in the present day Rebirth Universe. It lays some threads about how the dystopian future of Aphrodite IX/IXth Gen came about.
IIRC the AphroditeIX/CF crossover issue bridges Aphrodite IX and IXth Gen. But cant recall fully...

Artifacst was originally an event book of 13 issues. The actual reboot occurs in the story of #1-13, then #14+ is the Rebirth universe.
The other events have their own tpbs, yeah.

Darkness is mostly independent but first appeared and spun out of Witchblade early on.

----------


## juan678

Generation IX  7 preview velocity war

----------


## Drakeon

Can someone tell me what happened with Jenny? I know she became the Angelus. 

Whatever happened with that?

----------


## juan678

> Can someone tell me what happened with Jenny? I know she became the Angelus. 
> 
> Whatever happened with that?


it is still the angelus  in witchblade 174 last appearance post Darkness Fall

----------


## armlessphelan

> Can someone tell me what happened with Jenny? I know she became the Angelus. 
> 
> Whatever happened with that?


I'm going with dropped plot for now.

----------


## darthjoker

Hi,

if those previews pages posted before are the art used in the LAST issue of Withcblade. At least Image/Top Cow made an effort to say good bye to WB with good art. I am sorry but I still dislike very much the poor art used the in the last "story arc". 

Also I still feel like as if there is something Image is not telling us. or maybe just my hopes that sara with the witchblade will return. (soon and not in 3 years in the inevitable return). It feels strange that all of a sudden ALL Top Cow U title were cancelled.

Well, since Witchblade is no more and LOL just a month ago I finally filled the holes in my WB collection. (I started reading with #26, I later was able to grab 1 to 10 and now I completed my collection with 11 to 25) well, I guess I will start to hunt down some variants I am missing.

----------


## juan678

> Hi,
> 
> if those previews pages posted before are the art used in the LAST issue of Withcblade. At least Image/Top Cow made an effort to say good bye to WB with good art. I am sorry but I still dislike very much the poor art used the in the last "story arc". 
> 
> Also I still feel like as if there is something Image is not telling us. or maybe just my hopes that sara with the witchblade will return. (soon and not in 3 years in the inevitable return). It feels strange that all of a sudden ALL Top Cow U title were cancelled.
> 
> Well, since Witchblade is no more and LOL just a month ago I finally filled the holes in my WB collection. (I started reading with #26, I later was able to grab 1 to 10 and now I completed my collection with 11 to 25) well, I guess I will start to hunt down some variants I am missing.


Sara Is in Switch (Witchblade Reebot)

----------


## juan678

IX 7 Preview

----------


## juan678

*If Witchblade Returns, She Won’t Be Sara Pezzini*

 – Talking to Matt Hawkins
ith Witchblade #185 done and dusted, Bleeding Cool caught up with Top Cow‘s President/Chief Operating Officer Matt Hawkins, who wrote the final 16 pages of the landmark issue. Herewith, are excerpts:

Abdulkareem Baba Aminu: Why do you think Witchblade (Sara Pezzini to be precise) has endured all these years, becoming an icon?

Matt Hawkins:We always pitched it, initially, as ‘NYPD Blues meets the X-Files’. When it came out there wasn’t as much supernatural stuff as there is now, it went on to fill a niche. Despite the early “bad girl” association we always had a strong female readership for the title. Sara was always in control, strong and didn’t need anyone else to “save” her.
ABA: What exactly do you mean by “bad girl association”?

MH: In the mid 90s, there were a series of female lead characters that all launched and the industry dubbed it a “bad girl” fad. I never felt the inclusion of Witchblade was completely fair, but it was a sign of the time.

ABA: Why was the decision taken to rest Witchblade, even with the wide appeal the comic and characters within have?

MH:All good things come to an end. We tried for years to get people to overlook some of the earlier “bad girl” associations with the release of the title in the mid 90’s. We ultimately felt the title needed a break. We did the same thing with The Darkness.



ABA: How did you get readers overlook the ‘bad girl associations’?

MH: We instructed our creative people to not have the character over-sexualized.

ABA: What’s going to happen to oft-mentioned live-action projects starring Sara Pezzini/Witchblade?

MH:We’re still working on them. The Witchblade anime did not feature Sara Pezzini. The great thing about this franchise is it’s open for a lot of different female leads to have it.

ABA: So Switch may not be the only non-Sara Witchblade-centric series we’ll be seeing soon?

MH: To soon to say, but it is always a possibility.
ABA: How much of a ‘replacement’ for Witchblade is the Stjepan Sejic-created Switch comic?

MH:It’s not a replacement of any kind. Sejic had been working on Switch for years before we ever decided to end the regular Witchblade series. It’s always been kind of an Elseworlds or Ultimate type storyline. It has a lot of characters from the Top Cow Universe and other creator-owned characters he’s gotten permission to include.

ABA: Characters such as…

MH: You’d have to ask Sejic. I’ve seen Dragon Prince (Ron Marz), Lady Pendragon, Savage Dragon and a few others.

ABA: Will fans one day see a return to the Sara Pezzini Witchblade character or is this, uh, switch permanent?

MH: Never say never. But it’s far more likely that the Witchblade, if returning, would do so with a different female lead and be some complete reimagining, kind of like what Brandon Graham did with Rob Liefeld’s Prophet.

ABA: So, is that more of a ‘when’ than an ‘if’?

MH: Nope. No plans to do anything.

ABA: What are you going to miss most about Witchblade?

MH:I’ll miss the discussions about what we should do with the story. I always enjoy breaking overall story arcs with writers.

ABA: Let’s go a little further back: What’s your ‘breaking into comics’ story?

MH:I met Rob Liefeld at the opening of Mile High Comics in April of 1993 in Anaheim, CA and asked him for a job. He thought I had spunk and hired me on to help with marketing and retailer relations. I sort of worked my way into editorial and started writing comics after that.
BA: Your book, Think Tank, is a hit. Just how much of David Loren, the young protagonist, is actually autobiographical?

MH:The snarky attitude, that’s about it. I’ve put on here that Loren’s IQ is like 205. I think I was tested as a kid at like 144, or something like that, so he’s got me in the smarts department. I’m able to fake it with the information available on the internet. He talks a bit like I do, with my cadence.

ABA: Speaking of Think Tank, there’s a rumor about a live-action project doing the rounds…

MH:Not yet. We were developing it as a feature for a year and that just got kicked back to us, so we’re looking to take it out now and try to set it up as TV.

ABA: How many irons does Top Cow have in the Hollywood fire?

MH:We have 18 different projects in various stages of development (which means nothing, really) but we have three that have been bought and hopefully, with a good script coming in, will get made.

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/12/...-matt-hawkins/

----------


## Paulie Blade

> ABA: So, is that more of a when than an if?
> 
> MH: Nope. No plans to do anything.


This made me a bit sad. I thought that perhaps they had some plans for a relaunch and the entire halt was just a means to get some fresh air after such long (and maybe sometimes a bit tedious) run. Now it seems like they don't want to do anything about it anymore.

----------


## juan678

> The first issue of Cyberforce Artifacts was posted this Thursday over at Line Webtoon so the Top Cow Universe ain't dead yet.
> 
> http://www.webtoons.com/en/action/cy...t?title_no=531


Ciberforce vol 2 is Free on line  Artefact Saga

----------


## BlitzMah

Has anyone already read this series? 
TheCovenant_01-1_263_405.jpg

----------


## juan678

Cyberforce Vol 2  Artifacts Chapter  5 Free

----------


## juan678

http://www.webtoons.com/en/action/cy...&episode_no=49

----------


## juan678

:Confused: 
THE DARKNESS: HOPE (ONE-SHOT)
STORY: CHARLIE HARMON
ART: D.P. DWYER
COVER: LINDA SEJIC
APRIL 6 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99
TALENT-HUNT WINNING CREATIVE TEAM!
In the future, Hope Estacado is a crusading science reporter and her father Jackie, the "World's Greatest Hero," has retired to the suburbs to live out his golden years in quiet contemplation. Hope's about to make a discovery that will shake her to her core--a discovery that will have dark ramifications for the entire human race--and Jackie might be the only one who can help.

----------


## Batarang

Does anyone know if they will reprint the Ron Marz Run of Witchblade ? I always wanted to get in to that stuff, and i finaly got in to it acutally. I just bought the first two volumes but it seems vol. 3-4-9-10-11-12-13 are out of stock everywhere. :/

----------


## armlessphelan

> Does anyone know if they will reprint the Ron Marz Run of Witchblade ? I always wanted to get in to that stuff, and i finaly got in to it acutally. I just bought the first two volumes but it seems vol. 3-4-9-10-11-12-13 are out of stock everywhere. :/


I would imagine you either have to buy used online or go digital. Top Cow stuff goes on sale all the time at Comixology.

----------


## Batarang

> I would imagine you either have to buy used online or go digital. Top Cow stuff goes on sale all the time at Comixology.


I don't like digital... i got Darkness volume 1 and 2 which came with the Darkness II game at Comixology and i couldn't really read them. I don't enjoy reading from computer screen...or anykind of screen. I need the physical copy in my hand. I don't feel the satisfaction of owning it when it's not physical too...I need to put it on my shelf and stare it... lol 

I just got the Witchblade (Ron Maz Run) vol.5-6 and First Born Deluxe HC btw. I can't wait for them to arrive and yeah, i know Witchblade vol. 5 has the 3 First Born issues but this deluxe has so much more like Broken Trinity, Aftermath and Darkness, Angelus issues. And Vol. 5 has Witchblade issues which i can't find in any other collected edition so...i bought both as the evil plan of Tow Cow intended. lol

----------


## Tayne Japal

> I don't like digital... i got Darkness volume 1 and 2 which came with the Darkness II game at Comixology and i couldn't really read them. I don't enjoy reading from computer screen...or anykind of screen. I need the physical copy in my hand. I don't feel the satisfaction of owning it when it's not physical too...I need to put it on my shelf and stare it... lol 
> 
> I just got the Witchblade (Ron Maz Run) vol.5-6 and First Born Deluxe HC btw. I can't wait for them to arrive and yeah, i know Witchblade vol. 5 has the 3 First Born issues but this deluxe has so much more like Broken Trinity, Aftermath and Darkness, Angelus issues. And Vol. 5 has Witchblade issues which i can't find in any other collected edition so...i bought both as the evil plan of Tow Cow intended. lol


Check instocktrades.com or the trade paperback section of DCB************. 

Too bad you don't like digital, as all the trades you mentioned were part of a Top Cow Humble Bundle last year.

----------


## Batarang

> Check instocktrades.com or the trade paperback section of DCB************. 
> 
> Too bad you don't like digital, as all the trades you mentioned were part of a Top Cow Humble Bundle last year.


Both doesn't have them... :/ i think i have to wait a rerelease. 

It's last year's humble bundle sale anyway so even if i was in to digital, i would miss it. 

wow... you are really in to Image, where there are no brats lol good choise. The last time that i went to my LCS i saw that brats were not interested in Image so i started to get more Image titles lol i haven't read them yet but i got Wicked + Divine, Rat Queens, Black Science, Chew, Deadly Class, Lazarus, Low, Nailbiter, Saga and Southern Bastards... all waiting to be read. (and i already follow Invincible, which is a really good book)

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Both doesn't have them... :/ i think i have to wait a rerelease. 
> 
> It's last year's humble bundle sale anyway so even if i was in to digital, i would miss it. 
> 
> wow... you are really in to Image, where there are no brats lol good choise. The last time that i went to my LCS i saw that brats were not interested in Image so i started to get more Image titles lol i haven't read them yet but i got Wicked + Divine, Rat Queens, Black Science, Chew, Deadly Class, Lazarus, Low, Nailbiter, Saga and Southern Bastards... all waiting to be read. (and i already follow Invincible, which is a really good book)


Not sure which vols youre still after but the official Top Cow store has various trades in stock. No idea what shipping rates they charge but might be worth a look.

----------


## Batarang

> Not sure which vols youre still after but the official Top Cow store has various trades in stock. No idea what shipping rates they charge but might be worth a look.


I look for Ron Marz Run vol. 3 and 4. 

The shipping is crazy expensive, 33$ shipping for 1 TPB... I also looked for Artifacts deluxe and the shipping was 76$ for it... :O... too expensive.

----------


## Paulie Blade

From an interview with Matt Hawkins:

JF: With Witchblade and The Darkness ending, do you miss those characters or intend to revisit them in the future?  I know there's Switch and Magdelena coming.

MH: Yeah. We had done it for so long and we did a few reboots to try to get people to try them, but it was so mired in this '90s sensibility.  People had this preconceived notion of what it was.  We decided to put a pin in it for a couple years.  We're bringing back both Witchblade and The Darkness.  Both are in development now.  Witchblade will be sooner than The Darkness, which is weird because The Darkness finished first.  We figured out a way to get into Witchblade faster.  We found a team to do it.

There's definitely a lot of Top Cow Universe stuff in development.  There's Magdelena, Witchblade, an Aphrodite V series, The Darkness, Tom Judge, and Rebecca Taylor, the character with the Heart Stone, but we don't have a title for it yet.  These tend to come out in waves.  Right now it's a lot of Eden-verse stuff and some original titles, like Romulus, Mechanism, and Eclipse.  Those will run through their arcs, then there will be a wave of Top Cow Universe books.

Source

----------


## armlessphelan

> From an interview with Matt Hawkins:
> 
> JF: With Witchblade and The Darkness ending, do you miss those characters or intend to revisit them in the future?  I know there's Switch and Magdelena coming.
> 
> MH: Yeah. We had done it for so long and we did a few reboots to try to get people to try them, but it was so mired in this '90s sensibility.  People had this preconceived notion of what it was.  We decided to put a pin in it for a couple years.  We're bringing back both Witchblade and The Darkness.  Both are in development now.  Witchblade will be sooner than The Darkness, which is weird because The Darkness finished first.  We figured out a way to get into Witchblade faster.  We found a team to do it.
> 
> There's definitely a lot of Top Cow Universe stuff in development.  There's Magdelena, Witchblade, an Aphrodite V series, The Darkness, Tom Judge, and Rebecca Taylor, the character with the Heart Stone, but we don't have a title for it yet.  These tend to come out in waves.  Right now it's a lot of Eden-verse stuff and some original titles, like Romulus, Mechanism, and Eclipse.  Those will run through their arcs, then there will be a wave of Top Cow Universe books.
> 
> Source


Sweet that Top Cow Universe books are coming back in waves. Boo that closed-minded people won't give the books a chance.

----------


## WeirdSpace

> There's definitely a lot of Top Cow Universe stuff in development.  There's Magdelena, Witchblade, an Aphrodite V series, The Darkness, Tom Judge, and Rebecca Taylor, the character with the Heart Stone, but we don't have a title for it yet.  These tend to come out in waves.  Right now it's a lot of Eden-verse stuff and some original titles, like Romulus, Mechanism, and Eclipse.  Those will run through their arcs, then there will be a wave of Top Cow Universe books.
> 
> Source


I'll believe it when I see the solicits, but it does sound nice!

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Sweet that Top Cow Universe books are coming back in waves. Boo that closed-minded people won't give the books a chance.


It's probably this weird combo of the typical folks being unreceptive to change and the so-called highbrow comics folks who like to pretend that the 90's in comics never happened and was never loved.

----------


## Paulie Blade

I don't mind Witchblade and The Darkness having the '90s flavor about them. But if Top Cow has an idea how to make them more contemporary, more interesting, and I mean Saga- or Lazarus-tier of interesting, then I am fucking excited.

----------


## juan678

Witchblade with Sara Pezzini and Daniela baptiste art by Allison

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

> Sweet that Top Cow Universe books are coming back in waves. Boo that closed-minded people won't give the books a chance.


I'll give the Witchblade stuff a shot when it comes out. I read all the incarnations of the last ten years but was really aggravated when they gave it to Seeley, who did a great job, then had Marz take over again and sort of destroy everything Seeley did. That came after the really confused series wrap up into Artifacts that happened which I thought was really sloppy. The best thing for Witchblade, as far as I was concerned, was to just keep the original title going . As a long time Witchblade reader, I don't have a lot of trust in the universe right now.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Nice art...personally I always wanted Jake and Sara together and would though love to see a new lady become the bearer and just have Sara be there to help when needed for someone to talk to and such, yeah it's been done before but maybe have a woman be the bearer that wouldn't be everyone's first choice, always kind of liked the idea of a woman that was a nursing student or something like that by day and was a dancer by night, as in the exotic kind, not the one that people would think to be the bearer, yeah I said it before but they'd be able to keep the bearer as someone that would want to help people...

----------


## Paulie Blade

> I'll give the Witchblade stuff a shot when it comes out. I read all the incarnations of the last ten years but was really aggravated when they gave it to Seeley, who did a great job, then had Marz take over again and sort of destroy everything Seeley did.


My thoughts exactly. I really got into Seeley's storyarc which was developing slowly but was going strong and they just rushed the ending within one issue while I was expecting this story to keep going for multiple additional months. I wonder who did this call and was it entirely provoked by low sales.

----------


## JasonEsta

> Sweet that Top Cow Universe books are coming back in waves. Boo that closed-minded people won't give the books a chance.


I'm gonna play catch up on Sara and Jackie..I was there for the first wave and when Fathom first kicked off and stopped buying every month..even though I loved Darkness and Witchblade.

----------


## juan678

Awesome Fan art Witchblade Wars (Witchblade 130) Sara vs Dani 
http://emmafrost13.deviantart.com/ar...bute-648016872

----------


## juan678

Image Reunited Witchblade Sara Guest Starring in  Shutter 25 in Navidad :Smile: 


http://www.newsarama.com/32197-image...ver-event.html


in
https://imagecomics.com/comics/releases/shutter-25

----------


## juan678

> Image Reunited Witchblade Sara Guest Starring in  Shutter 25 in Navidad
> 
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/32197-image...ver-event.html
> 
> 
> in
> https://imagecomics.com/comics/releases/shutter-25

----------


## juan678

cover variant :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Witchblade Reeboot in NBC :Wink: 
http://www.cbr.com/witchblade-tv-ser...velopment-nbc/

----------


## Cel

I'd rather have the comic book back.

----------


## Paulie Blade

I exchanged tweets with Matt Hawkins today and the comic book reboot is happening in the next year. I was honestly hoping it would go out in the same wave with Magdalena.

----------


## juan678

new pic Sara nebezial

----------


## juan678

Witchblade Reebot In December With Caitlin Kittredge And Roberta Ingranata
https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/09...#disqus_thread

----------


## juan678

The series will follow world-weary journalist Alex Underwood, whose life is turned upside down when she becomes host to the Witchblade.The first issue of Witchblade will find its protagonist, Alex Underwood, gunned down on a rooftop, barely clinging to life. Alex’s life is miraculously saved when she becomes host to the Witchblade. With her newfound powers, Alex takes to the corrupt, snowy streets of New York City to serve justice to its more nefarious denizens, criminal and demonic alike.

----------


## juan678

cover variant

----------


## Dark-Flux

Sweeeet! Witchblades back baybeeee!

Not familiar with the creators, but an all female team is cool to see.

Wonder if Darkness is far behind...


Cant help but feel TC would be better off promoting this together with the upcoming Cyber Force and Aphrodite V (still happening?) as some kinda TCU relaunch initiative though, rather than just drip feeding titles as-and-when. They might get lost in the solicits.
But, whatever. Looking forward to this!

----------


## daningotham

I have never read Witchblade before but am going to try out this new series.  I loved the Cyber Force Rebirth series and I read Aphrodite IX and IXth Generation.  So I'm excited to try out another title in the same universe.  Plus I bought every issue of Caitlin's Coffin Hill series and really loved it.  I'm excited for the new Cyber Force and Aphrodite V series coming out later too.

----------


## Paulie Blade

Well, hot damn, I'm excited.

----------


## juan678

*WITCHBLADE #2*

Story by: Caitlin Kittredge

Art and cover: Roberta Ingranata, Bryan Valenza

Variant cover: Rob Liefeld

"LIFE AFTER," Part Two. Struggling to adapt to her new life as the Witchblade's host, Alex finds she's the prime suspect in the death of an NYPD detective--and that the dead cop had powerful and corrupt friends who will do anything to keep his shady business quiet. But in the world of the Witchblade, nothing is quite what it seems, and Alex soon learns that there's more than greed and graft at play inside the circle of corruption. The bent cops also have a supernatural backer, and Alex has just landed in his crosshairs.

32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Jan. 10.

----------


## darthjoker

> My thoughts exactly. I really got into Seeley's storyarc which was developing slowly but was going strong and they just rushed the ending within one issue while I was expecting this story to keep going for multiple additional months. I wonder who did this call and was it entirely provoked by low sales.


Yeah, Tim Seeley arc was awesome. I really enjoyed his work on witchblade. and to be honest I disliked a lot of what Ron Marz did. and marz final arc. meh. 
I am sorry but a lot of what marz did seemed as if he was writing a playboy comic.

I might give this a shot IF it is in continuity with the witchblade mythos. (like the new magdalena. BTW, is that series coming back or did it simply ended? the lastest series I mean)
I still don't like that the witchblade is no longer Sara Pezzini. Its simply not the same. Like how Falcon's Captain America is not the same as Steve Rogers' or Banner's Hulk and Amadeus Cho's

----------


## Paulie Blade

> I still don't like that the witchblade is no longer Sara Pezzini. Its simply not the same. Like how Falcon's Captain America is not the same as Steve Rogers' or Banner's Hulk and Amadeus Cho's


While I do get your point, I'm finding it exciting to get to know the new bearer. That's what this series was always about, wasn't it? Throughtout the years we've seen multiple past bearers in Sara's visions. I've always wondered who would be next. And now we are at this point.
What would be cool, though, is if we were able to revisit an older Sara once in a while to see how's she doing without the 'Blade.

----------


## JasonEsta

Where is Sara and Jackie these days??

----------


## Paulie Blade

Sara lives with Gleason and Jackie had his head cut off.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

I always wished that Sara would have ended up with Jake but obviously that didn't happen...

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #3
STORY: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ART / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA
FEBRUARY 7 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
"LIFE AFTER," Part Three
A missing child case brings Alex and the Witchblade face to face with a powerful demon, and when Alex begins to suspect Ash isn't telling her everything about the Artifact she turns to her own sources for information, with devastating results.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Matt Hawkins just confirmed a new Darkness book launching next October on Twitter. And Aphrodite V is set for July.

----------


## JasonEsta

> Sara lives with Gleason and Jackie had his head cut off.


They killed Jackie for good? Wow....Silvestri let that go down?

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Not sure how much control over what happens to Jackie that Silvestri still has...

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Matt Hawkins just confirmed a new Darkness book launching next October on Twitter. And Aphrodite V is set for July.


That's a bit of a wait for The Darkness. Oh well, still, we get Witchblade now.

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

2018 will be an old school TopCow year (with new stuff of course too):

New Witchblade (Dec 2017 launch)
New Cyber Force (March 2018)
New Aphrodite V (July 2018)...
New The Darkness (October 2018)


https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/11...tchblade-2018/

----------


## JasonEsta

> 


Damn that's a long time for a Darkness book.

----------


## juan678

_New Witchblade 1 Reebot Total new History;  maybe in 2018 new Darkness history_

----------


## PhoenixLives

> _New Witchblade 1 Reebot Total new History;  maybe in 2018 new Darkness history_


Did they confirm this somewhere? I might not bother if the history is gone

----------


## juan678

> Did they confirm this somewhere? I might not bother if the history is gone ��


in the comic witchblade 1

----------


## Paulie Blade

Okay, I just hope that by saying "total reboot" and "new continuity" they do not mean they will _completely_ ignore everything that happened before. I mean I could swear I read somewhere that Sara might pop in every now and then as a background character and acknowledging her existence means not erasing the history. From what I understand (or hope) they simply want to dissent from the highly sexualized heroine concept and offer a more fleshed out, interesting and relatable character.

_Monstress_ was built on the same assumptions - it turned out to be my favorite book of this year and I have a strong hunch that the major factor was the very unusual feeling created by an all women team.

----------


## Cel

It's not just a reboot, but also a reimagining, with the Witchblade itself also reimagined to some extent (in addition to a more simplified appearance and no indication yet that it transforms from being just a bracelet, it seems to be a true symbiote and it talks in a very mentor-ish kind of way to its bearer). If "Sara" does pop up in this book, she'll be from this new continuity, not the previous one that ran for 185 issues. 

I think the analogy of this being an alternate version of the previous Witchblade series is spot on. Too early for me to make a judgment call with only the first issue, but this new version of Witchblade does seem to be _very_ grounded in reality. I would say less J.J. Abrams and more Chris Carter (_X-Files_), IMO.

----------


## Drakeon

It was an okay issue but being a reboot kills any enthusiasm to continue on with it. It seems to be less a blade or armor and more a mystical bracelet with eldritch witch tendrils.

----------


## TheFerg714

> It was an okay issue but being a reboot kills any enthusiasm to continue on with it. It seems to be less a blade or armor and more a mystical bracelet with eldritch witch tendrils.


^This is what I'm most worried about.  I suppose I'd be fine with a "total reboot," but I really wish they'd keep her powers the same as they've always been.

Overall, it was a fine issue, but I definitely wasn't blown away by it.  I'm vaguely interested in the future of the Top Cow universe now, but very hesitant.

----------


## PhoenixLives

Well it wasn't a bad issue... but I am really disappointed that it is a new reality. I guess it could be redeemed at some point down the road by saying that the previous reality existed until Aphrodite changed the past in the last series... at least then it would still be same fictional universe, just altered. I will give it a few issues but I really do want the scale armour as opposed to the glow

----------


## Cel

From what I gathered in the back-of-the-issue interview with the writer and artist, they really want to distance this version of Witchblade from the previous version. There was mention of even the backstory of the Witchblade being different now. It may be that the only thing that hasn't changed is just the core concept of an ancient mystical weapon that chooses only women as its wielder. They did say that the Witchblade will ultimately transform with Alex, but they worked on designing it to be something different than before.

I dunno. I liked the Witchblade when it was ultimately depicted as full-length organic armor rather than just the initial metal bikini or simply a gauntlet, but I'm kinda getting a vibe that the new transformation will still be full-length, but something befitting the reboot's less "superheroey" tone.

----------


## juan678

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...cond-printing/

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE (2017) #4

STORY: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ART / COVER / VARIANT COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA

MARCH 07 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99

“LIFE AFTER,” Part Four Alex has survived her first major test as the Witchblade, but now a far more powerful foe has set its sights on taking her down, and to come out on top, Alex must fully embrace her role as the Witchblade’s host—which will mean sacrificing her life as she knows it for good.

----------


## juan678

Witchblade (2017) #5

Story: Caitlin Kittredge
Art / Cover: Roberta Ingranata

April 04 / 32 pages / FC / M / $3.99

"LIFE AFTER," Part Five How do you stop a demon that could be anyone, anywhere in New York City? Alex better figure it out fast because among other tricks, this demon has the NYPD convinced Alex is guilty of murder, and the Witchblade is on the run.

----------


## darthjoker

does anyone knows if this new witchblade is a mini series or an ongoing title? or will it simply stop like the last magdalena series?

----------


## Dark-Flux

> does anyone knows if this new witchblade is a mini series or an ongoing title? or will it simply stop like the last magdalena series?


Its an ongoing. Magdalena was a mini.

----------


## JasonEsta

When is Darkness coming back??

----------


## juan678

> When is Darkness coming back??


New Cyber Force (March 2018)
New Aphrodite V (July 2018)...
New The Darkness (October 2018)

----------


## Shaggy

Question. 

https://imagecomics.com/comics/relea...acts-vol.-3-tp

This upcoming Cyber Force trade paperback, does it collect the new material from the Line Webtoon series (http://www.webtoons.com/en/super-her...o=531&page=5)? Would be nice to have that in print.

----------


## JasonEsta

> New Cyber Force (March 2018)
> New Aphrodite V (July 2018)...
> New The Darkness (October 2018)


So he is due back...finally.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> So he is due back...finally.


Not necessarily. Odds are that, like Witchblade, it'll be a reboot with a new protagonist.

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #6
STORY: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ART / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA
MAY 2 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
Alex Underwood as survived dying, demons, and the perils of hosting the Witchblade, but as she finally confront the true extent of the demonic forces influence the NYPD, her enemies, and even those closest to her, she knows this may be a battle she won’t survive

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Question. 
> 
> https://imagecomics.com/comics/relea...acts-vol.-3-tp
> 
> This upcoming Cyber Force trade paperback, does it collect the new material from the Line Webtoon series (http://www.webtoons.com/en/super-her...o=531&page=5)? Would be nice to have that in print.


Same creative teams listed so i would guess so, yeah.  :Smile:

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/mcfarlane-spawn-...ade-crossover/

----------


## Paulie Blade

So this is the solicitation of Medieval Spawn/Witchblade which was mentioned in the link in the post above. I'd say this is rather unexpected.

----------


## juan678

*Matt Hawkins*
‏

Both Sara Pezzini and Jackie Estacado will be in the new Darkness series...but maybe not how you expect!

I won’t be giving any more story details at this point look for the previews when they hit. We’re targeting a Q4 2018 launch but that might get pushed to Q1 2019

----------


## juan678

MEDIEVAL SPAWN / WITCHBLADE #2 (OF 4)
•	STORY / ART: BRIAN HABERLIN & BRIAN HOLGUIN
•	COVER: BRIAN HABERLIN
•	JUNE 6 / 32 PAGES / FC / T / $2.99
•	Witchblade is captured and crucified…will she survive? And will Spawn be her savior?

no Witchblade 7 in june

----------


## juan678

Preview n 4
https://www.newsarama.com/39099-alex...review.html#s8

----------


## nox27

cant wait for the new darkness comics
it just became my new obsession and i feel bad that sales were bad in the past  :Frown:

----------


## Gurz

I hope they won't replace Jackie Estacado in the new The Darkness on going... I really like Jackie. I want Top Cow to reprint The Darkness and Witchblade Compendium hardcover vol. 1s again. The prices people ask for these two are crazy, we need reprints.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> I hope they won't replace Jackie Estacado in the new The Darkness on going... I really like Jackie. I want Top Cow to reprint The Darkness and Witchblade Compendium hardcover vol. 1s again. The prices people ask for these two are crazy, we need reprints.


Jackie had his run. Top Cow has to start anew with the Darkness also.

----------


## Gurz

> Jackie had his run. Top Cow has to start anew with the Darkness also.


Top Cow doesn't have to do anything. Batman is around for more than 80 years and he's still Bruce Wayne, there is not such thing as a character had his run. Only thing Top Cow has to do is bring a good writter&artist team to the books.  I believe even if Top Cow has a new character as The Darkness in this new reboot, it won't last. The original character Jackie Estacado will be back.

----------


## Dark-Flux

I'd prefer a new bearer too tbh. Jackies progression from young, hedonistic hitman to head of the mob with wife and kid felt like a complete arc of development and whilst TC dropped the ball with his death, I did like having it ending with Hope becoming the new bearer.

I'd be interested to see if the new series has a completly new protagonist or if they'll use Hope (and thus tie-in to the old continuity?)

----------


## Cmbmool

> Top Cow doesn't have to do anything. Batman is around for more than 80 years and he's still Bruce Wayne, there is not such thing as a character had his run. Only thing Top Cow has to do is bring a good writter&artist team to the books.  I believe even if Top Cow has a new character as The Darkness in this new reboot, it won't last. The original character Jackie Estacado will be back.


The difference between Top Cow and DC is that DC is timeless unlike Top Cow which is in need for a constant change or two.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> I'd prefer a new bearer too tbh. Jackies progression from young, hedonistic hitman to head of the mob with wife and kid felt like a complete arc of development and whilst TC dropped the ball with his death, I did like having it ending with Hope becoming the new bearer.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if the new series has a completly new protagonist or if they'll use Hope (and thus tie-in to the old continuity?)


I was really hoping to see Hope (no pun intended) as the bearer in the new series. Unfortunately it seems unlikely to me - I'm not sure where I read this (perhaps in an interview with the new Witchblade team), but it was somewhere suggested that the new Darkness will tie in to the new Witchblade, and as supposedly new Witchblade's continuity is different from the old one, I wouldn't hold my breath for Hope.

----------


## Gurz

> The difference between Top Cow and DC is that DC is timeless unlike Top Cow which is in need for a constant change or two.


I don't think DC, Marvel, Top Cow, Image etc. any different from each other. 

I will get the new on going even if it's a reboot with a replacement but when they collect it as a Compendium HC. I'm a Compendium, Omnibus HC you name it collector guy.  :Smile:  

I hope Top Cow will reprint Compendium vol. 1s for Witchblade and The Darkness btw.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I don't think DC, Marvel, Top Cow, Image etc. any different from each other. 
> 
> I will get the new on going even if it's a reboot with a replacement but when they collect it as a Compendium HC. I'm a Compendium, Omnibus HC you name it collector guy.  
> 
> I hope Top Cow will reprint Compendium vol. 1s for Witchblade and The Darkness btw.


I wouldnt bank on it. The third Witchblade Compendium was cancelled so presumably it just wasnt cost effective.

TC also made mention that Witchblade is gonna be reprinted in chunky 20-issue trades so that probably takes precident over any HC collections.

----------


## Gurz

> I wouldnt bank on it. The third Witchblade Compendium was cancelled so presumably it just wasnt cost effective.
> 
> TC also made mention that Witchblade is gonna be reprinted in chunky 20-issue trades so that probably takes precident over any HC collections.


Oh really, that's too bad... I won't buy if they don't make compendium HCs. :/ Or the ones like DC absolute edition, if they publish witchblade and darkness in that format, i would be all over them.

I finally found some time and started my The Darkness Compendium HC vol. 2 last night. I really missed to read The Darkness, i only read 3 issues but it was so much fun. I'm at where the The Darkness took down The Triplets and he was about to take down mafia boss Paulie. Jackie was like, i need help to take down Paulie but i don't understand why... He can kill them all with his Darkness powers easly, if you ask me.

----------


## juan678

Preview n  5
http://www.popculthq.com/2018/04/20/...hblade-2017-5/

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #7 

WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE

ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA

NEW STORY ARC -- "GOOD INTENTIONS," Part One Breaking a demon's stranglehold on New York City was only the beginning for Alex and Team Witchblade -- now somebody much worse than a demon wants the Artifact, and they'll do anything to get it.

32 pages, $3.99, in stores on August 8.

----------


## juan678

preview n 6

https://www.newsarama.com/40250-witc...review.html#s9

----------


## JasonEsta

> preview n 6
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/40250-witc...review.html#s9


Hmmmmmm....

----------


## Dylan Davison

Anyone excited for Aphrodite V? The art looks amazing and the series looks like it's going to be great! I'm a huge Aphrodite fan, and I can't wait for V. I mean look at this art! 



I'm also enjoying Cyber Force, I'm loving the new set up and story. Interested in learning about the two Aphrodites in that lol.

What about you guys?

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Anyone excited for Aphrodite V? The art looks amazing and the series looks like it's going to be great! I'm a huge Aphrodite fan, and I can't wait for V. I mean look at this art! 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also enjoying Cyber Force, I'm loving the new set up and story. Interested in learning about the two Aphrodites in that lol.
> 
> What about you guys?


I'm really looking forward to Aphrodite V. I dug all the IX runs (even the infamous (?) original run). The art looks captivating.

And when it comes to Cyber Force, I was really eager to check this, as I somewhat trust that stuff written by Matt Hawkins is good, and I have a soft spot in my heart for original Image titles, but I am really sorry to admit that the art somewhat turns me off. It's very "polite", too clean for my taste. I dunno. I hate being a critic. I really wish I liked this run.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> I'm really looking forward to Aphrodite V. I dug all the IX runs (even the infamous (?) original run). The art looks captivating.


I've loved all of Aphrodite IX's runs. I find this character very interesting, which is strange for me, cause I normally don't like sci-fi kinda stories. I enjoyed David's original four issue series (5 with #0, if I recall right). My only problem with it was that it was overly wordy, sometimes and so I found myself losing focus a bit, and had to read it over. But everything after that has been amazing! And I'm so excited for Jeff Spokes! I love his art and it looks amazing and fits Aphrodite V very well!




> And when it comes to Cyber Force, I was really eager to check this, as I somewhat trust that stuff written by Matt Hawkins is good, and I have a soft spot in my heart for original Image titles, but I am really sorry to admit that the art somewhat turns me off. It's very "polite", too clean for my taste. I dunno. I hate being a critic. I really wish I liked this run.


I could see that, the art has a strangely soft feel to it, I believe this artist has worked on Cyber Force before, though I may be wrong. I've enjoyed the writing and the changes in story, so I'm sticking with it. I mean, they said they have only 25 issues planned for it, so they may end after that. Who knows. All I know is I'm loving this Top Cow Universe relaunch!




Speaking of which, or Witch haha. I read issue six of Witchblade today and I enjoyed it a lot. Good end to the first arc. I'm not sure how I feel about the design of the new Witchblade, but I may just have to get use to it (I mean, where is the blade part?). But I'm enjoying Alex's story and can't wait for the next arc. 

Also, maybe I'm reading into things to much...But I feel like there was a darkness hint in this issue, with who the demon was...idk, wishful thinking maybe?

----------


## Dark-Flux

I wish theyd give a bit of back story to the guy mentoring Alex, though. He just kinda turned up with all this knowledge of past bearers and it was accepted and moving on! Lol.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> I wish theyd give a bit of back story to the guy mentoring Alex, though. He just kinda turned up with all this knowledge of past bearers and it was accepted and moving on! Lol.


Yeah, they kinda talked about it a bit in issue six, but it just left us with more questions. So hopefully we will learn that stuff soon.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Also, maybe I'm reading into things to much...But I feel like there was a darkness hint in this issue, with who the demon was...idk, wishful thinking maybe?


Well, there is supposed to be The Darkness relaunch later this year, right? If this means the two storylines will intertwine, I think I will jizz like a fanboy.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> Well, there is supposed to be The Darkness relaunch later this year, right? If this means the two storylines will intertwine, I think I will jizz like a fanboy.


Well, like I said, I may have been reading too much into things, but we shall see. Yeah, they said a new Darkness will be out in late 2018, or early 2019. I'm hoping to here something when I go to SDCC next month! Even if I'm wrong and they don't intertwine now, I'm sure they will in the future, this series already has talked about the Witchblade being an artfact, so I'm sure it will happen!

----------


## Dylan Davison

Here is an early review for Aphrodite V! I didn't read it all the way, cause spoilers (so yes, beware of spoilers), but it got a 92% or a 4.5/5 stars, so yay! Looking forward to it even more!

https://comicsverse.com/aphrodite-v-1/

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE (2017) #8

WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ARTIST / COVER A: ROBERTA INGRANATA

SEPTEMBER 12 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $$3.99

“GOOD INTENTIONS,” Part Two

Alex and Debbie work to unravel the mystery of Johnny’s reappearance—and where he’s been for the past six years. The answers don’t lead anywhere good.

----------


## Dylan Davison

You forgot these haha. I feel like this is the right place to put them, as they are in the same Universe.



> *APHRODITE V #3*
> 
> WRITER:*BRYAN HILL
> ARTIST / COVER:*JEFF SPOKES
> 
> SEPTEMBER 19 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
> 
> The secrets of BASILISK are revealed and Aphrodite must help Martin and Hui-Men defend a city from the technological sins of Martins father.
> 
> ...



I'm really looking forward to all of these and Witchblade. These covers are great, and I also didn't see that one shot coming haha. Got to make sure to add that to my pull. Hopefully The Darkness will be joining them next month!

----------


## Dark-Flux

Its been a while since ive read Cyber Force (2012). Cant remember but is the current series a prequel to that or a complete reboot a la Witchblade?
Either way, its interesting that theyve still putting out a IXth Generation related one-shot.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Its been a while since ive read Cyber Force (2012). Cant remember but is the current series a prequel to that or a complete reboot a la Witchblade?
> Either way, its interesting that theyve still putting out a IXth Generation related one-shot.


I guess Matt Hawkins explained once that in the end of the Cyberforce (Artifacts)/Aphrodite IX/IXth Generation storyline the events that happened reset the entire universe (I don't exactly remember what it was), so technically it's a reboot, but it's consistent with the previous books. Does that make sense? Maybe I messed something up.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> Its been a while since ive read Cyber Force (2012). Cant remember but is the current series a prequel to that or a complete reboot a la Witchblade?
> Either way, its interesting that theyve still putting out a IXth Generation related one-shot.





> I guess Matt Hawkins explained once that in the end of the Cyberforce (Artifacts)/Aphrodite IX/IXth Generation storyline the events that happened reset the entire universe (I don't exactly remember what it was), so technically it's a reboot, but it's consistent with the previous books. Does that make sense? Maybe I messed something up.


This is spoilers for the Gen IX series so I shall put it in a spoiler tag



> At the end of Gen IX, Aphrodite IX was fighting her mother in a new body(on if the other Gen IX, Volicty's daughter, and they fought throughout time for many, many generations in what seemed like a never ending battle because they both didn't want to really kill the other. Aphrodite wanted it to end, so she used the Shadow Dial artifact to travel back to when her creator/mother was a small girl and killed her. After that Aphrodite traveled back to the future, only to see the world was still ending.


But basically, that changed history and have us the current Cyber Force, made by a different person and company (with the same name). Also couldn't figure out how to do the spoiler tag thing lol. Never used it before. So sorry if some can read that XD. However, there is a mysterious Aphrodite in the current Cyber Force, my theory is it's Aphrodite IX, from the GEN IX series. So I think they're could be a connection.

----------


## SediarSago

Hey! New fan of Witchblade and been loving the series so far. So is it officially confirmed that Cyber Force and APHRODITE V are in the new rebooted Top Cow universe, much like how a new The Darkness series likely would be? I wanna make sure I'm picking up all the stuff that takes place in the rebooted universe as it's been a great jumping on point for me.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Hey! New fan of Witchblade and been loving the series so far. So is it officially confirmed that Cyber Force and APHRODITE V are in the new rebooted Top Cow universe, much like how a new The Darkness series likely would be? I wanna make sure I'm picking up all the stuff that takes place in the rebooted universe as it's been a great jumping on point for me.


I would imagine they are. Im not sure its been outright stated but given that CF is itself a reboot of the previous stuff and you can jump in without needing any prior knowledge, then its a good place to jump on either way.

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/40694-witc...ife-after.html

----------


## Paulie Blade

Thanks for the link.




> *Kittredge*: The cast we lovingly refer to as Team Witchblade will still be Alex's core support going forward, but we're going to introduce plenty more types of monsters, new antagonists and new allies in future books. And rest assured, I have been campaigning with the powers that be to have some familiar faces show up in the book, so we'll see!


Wonder who she means. I wouldn't mind a Sara cameo.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Originally Posted by SediarSago
> 
> 
> Hey! New fan of Witchblade and been loving the series so far. So is it officially confirmed that Cyber Force and APHRODITE V are in the new rebooted Top Cow universe, much like how a new The Darkness series likely would be? I wanna make sure I'm picking up all the stuff that takes place in the rebooted universe as it's been a great jumping on point for me.
> 
> 
> I would imagine they are. Im not sure its been outright stated but given that CF is itself a reboot of the previous stuff and you can jump in without needing any prior knowledge, then its a good place to jump on either way.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat as Sediar.  If you check TC's website, it has those titles under the "Top Cow Universe" and not "Top Cow Productions".  So it's safe to infer that they are in a shared universe.   :Big Grin:

----------


## juan678

*WITCHBLADE #9*

    WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
    ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA
    OCTOBER 10 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
    “GOOD INTENTIONS,” Part Three
    While Alex and an unlikely ally try to get inside N-GEN, Johnny’s mysterious employer, Alex must also deal with the fallout of Legion’s demise as a host of demons vie for supremacy in NYC.

----------


## Paulie Blade

Okay. I'm starting to root for this armor.

----------


## Paulie Blade

Got the following small tidbit from Matt Hawkins (who's writing The Darkness which returns in a year btw) on Matt's Instagram:


1HO1Mlz.png

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/41443-top-...citations.html

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #10

WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE

ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA

"GOOD INTENTIONS," Part Four. Alex has vanished, and it's up to Debbie and Majil to find her before disaster strikes. They reluctantly turn to Ash for help, and together they discover something terrible that N-GEN has been hiding.

32 pages, $3.99, in stores on Nov. 14.

----------


## juan678



----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Witchblade was pretty good so far and I'm curious about the new version of the Darkness thats gonna pop up in October.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Witchblade was pretty good so far and I'm curious about the new version of the Darkness thats gonna pop up in October.


Umm... I don't think it comes out as soon as October. I think we still have something like a year of waiting.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> Umm... I don't think it comes out as soon as October. I think we still have something like a year of waiting.


Correct, at SDCC, Matt (who will be writing it) said that he really wants to get ahead of everything and take the time to make something amazing. So he said they don't have a date yet, but will let us know when they do, he said maybe a year out.

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/41805-top-...s-in-2019.html

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-relaunching-the-darkness/

----------


## juan678

Darkness Reborn january 2019 return alternative? Jackie Estacado, Sara Pezzini and Angelus

art Tom Grindberg Darkness 1 (2019)


Return Trinity (angelus, Darkness and Sara Pezzini :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE (2017) #11

WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA, BRYAN VALENZA
DECEMBER 19 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99

“GOOD INTENTIONS,” Part Five N-GEN makes a move, Alex makes a choice, and everyone she loves suffers the fallout.

----------


## juan678

ARES IX: DARKNESS (ONE-SHOT)

WRITER: BRENDEN HODGON
ARTIST: BALAZS VALYOGOS
COVER: SARA KNAEPEN
DECEMBER 12 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99

AN ALL-NEW ONE-SHOT FROM TOP COW TALENT HUNT WINNERS! Witness the untold chapter of a Demi-God’s story. After the Ascension of the IXs, Ares finds himself drawn to a mysterious catacomb. What he finds there will redefine his past, his future, and the entire IXth Generation!

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/42302-top-...nt-for-tv.html

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> https://www.newsarama.com/42302-top-...nt-for-tv.html


Cool. 

Are they gonna use Sara and jackie or just come up with their own versions?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Cool. 
> 
> Are they gonna use Sara and jackie or just come up with their own versions?


Could go with the originals. Made for some cinematic moments in the games way back. Though, with how bloody and graphic these can get, kind of surprised they're not on Netflix or something.

----------


## juan678

Witchblade (2017) #12

Writer: Caitlin Kittredge
Artist / Cover: Roberta Ingranata
Variant Cover: Farah Nurmaliza

January 23 / 32 pages / FC / M / $3.99

“GOOD INTENTIONS,” Conclusion Alex and the Witchblade are inexorably linked—but what happens when that bond is broken?

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE VOL. 2

Written by Caitlin Kittredge, art and cover by Roberta Ingranata.

Breaking a demon's stranglehold on New York City was only the beginning for Alex and Team Witchblade. Now, somebody much worse than a demon wants the Artifact-and they'll do anything to get it. Collects Witchblade #7-12.

$16.99, in stores on Feb. 20.

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #13
WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA
MARCH 20 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
NEW STORY ARC
“LAST DAYS,” Part One
Transported five years into the future by the shockwave of a failed spell, Alex, Ash, and Majil must find a way back home—but the New York they knew is gone, and an apocalyptic wasteland ruled by demons stands between them and their ticket back to the present.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I was first exposed to Roberta's work on Zenescope's Robyn Hood, but with having a past of high quality art in Witchblade, I'm beginning to think she's not the right fit. Zenescope was fine, because it was Zenescope.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> I was first exposed to Roberta's work on Zenescope's Robyn Hood, but with having a past of high quality art in Witchblade, I'm beginning to think she's not the right fit. Zenescope was fine, because it was Zenescope.


I think she is fantastic, guess everyone has different tastes, but I love her style and I think it works well with this series, maybe it wouldn't have worked for the old one. But I think I works well with this one.

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE (2017) #14
WRITER: Caitlin Kittredge 
ARTIST / COVER A: Roberta Ingranata 
APRIL 17 / 32 pages / FC/ M / $3.99

“LAST DAYS,” Part Two In the present, the remnants of Team Witchblade are struggling to fight the good fight without Alex, but Haley, the Witchblade’s alternate host, has other plans.

----------


## Shadowcat

As a huge fan of the original, I totally didnt expect to like this, but I love it. I love the fact that shes not stuck in a skin tight metal bikini. Kittredge is giving Alex a strong feminist voice, something that was missing from the old title until Marz came on the book. Also, the art is a breath of fresh air. Im so glad Top Cow is committed to returning their flagship book to the level it once had.

----------


## Paulie Blade

On the other hand, I like how they acknowledged the previous look in the new issue. I was under the impression they would sweep it all under the SJW rug, but luckily they didn't.

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE (2017) #15

WRITER: Caitlin Kittredge
ARTIST / COVER A: Roberta Ingranata

MAY 29 / 32 pages / FC/ M / $3.99

“LAST DAYS,” Part Three Alex makes it back from the apocalyptic future to the present, but not everyone makes it back with her. She and Haley face off, and Alex quickly discovers the event that kicks off the demonic takeover of New York is fast approaching.

----------


## Shadowcat

Any news on the Darkness relaunch is supposed to happen?

----------


## Shadowcat

I’m doing a Top Cow comic re-read, and I’m looking at David Finch’s Ascension book. They really missed an opportunity to tie those characters into their shared universe. If I ever get the chance to write for them, I’d love to use that idea I have brewing in my head.

----------


## juan678

> Any news on the Darkness relaunch is supposed to happen?


Tom Grindberg last preview  Darkness new book maybe in summer 2019




https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-relaunching-the-darkness/

----------


## juan678

*june 2019*

*Witchblade (2017) #16
JUNE 26 / 32 pages / FC/ M / $3.99
“LAST DAYS,” Part Four Alex makes a deal with the last person she wants as an ally—Naomi, leader of the demon faction in New York. Haley’s powers rage out of control as she attempts to further weaken the barriers of time and dimension, and Team Witchblade realizes that a sinister force is controlling Haley—and has much bigger plans.*

----------


## juan678

WITCHBLADE #17
WRITER: CAITLIN KITTREDGE
ARTIST / COVER: ROBERTA INGRANATA
JULY 24 / 32 PAGES / FC / M / $3.99
“LAST DAYS,” Part Five
Weakened and unable to access her full power after her latest encounter with Haley, Alex plays a dangerous game of cat and mouse with the person controlling Haley from the shadows. The barrier between New York and Hell comes down.

----------


## juan678

Witchblade (2017) #18
WRITER: Caitlin Kittredge
ARTIST / COVER A: Roberta Ingranata
SEPTEMBER 25 / 32 pages / FC/ M / $3.99
“LAST DAYS,” Conclusion NYC is flooded with demons freed from Hell, and Alex has to make a gut-wrenching sacrifice to close the barrier and save humanity from being overrun.

----------


## Paulie Blade

According to Roberta Ingranata's instagram, issue #18 concludes the entire series. Which is... surprising.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Yeah, sad to hear it's ending. It been an enjoyable run. Wonder if a relaunch is imminent of if they'll just let it sit for a bit again.

----------


## Tayne Japal

Not surprising. The series wasn't really doing anything for me. Stuck with it mostly out of nostalgia.

----------


## Shaggy

Is Cyber Force ending early with #12 as well? They promised to put out 25 issues but I wouldn't be surprised if that's not happening.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Are they still gonna release the Darkness or is it canned as well?

Or was that just a rumor and no one knows whats up?

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Are they still gonna release the Darkness or is it canned as well?
> 
> Or was that just a rumor and no one knows whats up?


Matt Hawkins tweets every now and then how he's in the process of writing The Darkness. So yeah, at the moment it's still happening. Not sure about the future of Cyber Force, though.

----------


## Toxin45

Maybe the New Witchblade ending would lead to the Darkness relaunch?

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> According to Roberta Ingranata's instagram, issue #18 concludes the entire series. Which is... surprising.


dang, wth.  I didn't even realize Aphrodite and Cyber Force were miniseries til like right before Aphrodite ended.  Makes me not really trust the Top Cow U for ongoings...

----------


## Dark-Flux

> dang, wth.  I didn't even realize Aphrodite and Cyber Force were miniseries til like right before Aphrodite ended.  Makes me not really trust the Top Cow U for ongoings...


Cyber Force was announced as a 24 issue series, but it looks as through it may be ending at 12. I imagine the sales just wernt there.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Cyber Force was announced as a 24 issue series, but it looks as through it may be ending at 12. I imagine the sales just wernt there.


Ahh, I was unaware of the 24-ish announcement.  I was looking forward to a full reboot of the Top Cow U.  But hey, saves me money I guess.  Still have the all 3 rebooted series in singles, but next time, think I'll just trade wait (which I know, sort of is counterintuitive to supporting them being ongoings).

----------


## K7P5V

> Darkness art by Daniel Govar


^^^Great image of Estacado.

Here are two of my favorite images of Pezzini from Michael Turner (RIP):

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/46307-hell...review.html#s2

----------


## juan678

> Is Cyber Force ending early with #12 as well? They promised to put out 25 issues but I wouldn't be surprised if that's not happening.


https://www.newsarama.com/46518-cybe...ithout-it.html

no end with 11

----------


## Paulie Blade

Sigh. I have a feeling there's no room anymore for the old school TCU.

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/46913-top-...hunt-2019.html

----------


## gordonm

This has to be a good sign that Jackie's on his way back.

----------


## OceanMachine

(half cross-posted from Reddit)

I might be preaching to the choir here, since people on this thread have likely read some/a lot of Witchblade, but I've never read any of them, and am hella excited for the first _Complete Witchblade_ compendium coming out early next year. I had always held off on checking it out since the collected editions were kind of all over the place. It looks as though they also intend to gather together some issues of other titles (e.g. The Darkness) where they strongly intersect with the Witchblade story. Reminds me of IDW's turtles hardcovers that gather everything into one ordered, readable package. Much appreciated and very cool.

----------


## juan678

*Witchblade 17 preview  conclued 18*

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/48844-with...ollection.html

----------


## K7P5V

> https://www.newsarama.com/48844-with...ollection.html


That's wonderful. I might consider this a purchase.  :Big Grin: 

Although, I'm worried about that last comment concerning pages falling out.  :Frown:

----------


## Tayne Japal

I would consider that digital tier for $30, but since I paid less than that on a Top Cow Humble Bundle a few years ago that contained issues 70-185, it's a hard pass.

----------


## juan678

Today Witchblade 18 Series finale :Frown: 

Preview

----------


## juan678

Goodbye Witchblade new :Frown:

----------


## juan678

https://www.newsarama.com/49481-top-...ronavirus.html

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/cheat-sheet-top-cow-witchblade/

----------


## Tayne Japal

> https://www.newsarama.com/49481-top-...ronavirus.html


That is a great deal! Too bad I own most of those from previous Humble Bundles.

----------


## Gurz

> Goodbye Witchblade new


I want Sarah Pezzini back. I don't like this new witchblade so it's good.  :Big Grin: 

Is there any news that The Darkness and Witchblade Compendium, vol. 1 Hard Covers will have new reprints ? any of you know anything ?

----------


## Cel

As  much as I liked Sara, I really don't want to see her back. It's kinda like saying Sara can be the _only_ real bearer of the Witchblade. There's definitely a sense of familiarity with Sara since she was the bearer for nearly all of the 20-year original run of the series, but I do think it can work with another. The recently concluded reboot was a valiant try to do something different, but it probably tossed out the baby with the bathwater too in the process. It may have lost too many fans of the original and it might have been better if it had stayed in the same continuity. I personally don't think there was a_ tremendous_ difference between Sara and Alex as far as their characterizations go, but without the rest of the Top Cow Universe (including Sara) behind her, Alex and the new Witchblade continuity just didn't catch on, IMO.

----------


## Toxin45

> As  much as I liked Sara, I really don't want to see her back. It's kinda like saying Sara can be the _only_ real bearer of the Witchblade. There's definitely a sense of familiarity with Sara since she was the bearer for nearly all of the 20-year original run of the series, but I do think it can work with another. The recently concluded reboot was a valiant try to do something different, but it probably tossed out the baby with the bathwater too in the process. It may have lost too many fans of the original and it might have been better if it had stayed in the same continuity. I personally don't think there was a_ tremendous_ difference between Sara and Alex as far as their characterizations go, but without the rest of the Top Cow Universe (including Sara) behind her, Alex and the new Witchblade continuity just didn't catch on, IMO.


It already did that and also darkness reboot is said to have Sara return their.

----------


## Paulie Blade

I hate being a critic of other people's work, but I really won't miss this run. Alex as a bearer was okay-ish, Caitlin Kittredge's writing was okay-ish and in the beginning I really liked Roberta Ingranata's art... until the copy-pasting started. I dare you to read this run and drink a shot every time this drawing of Ash's face pops up:
ash.jpg
Later issues felt like a gallery of images from previous issues. It killed my interest more than I'd expected.

----------


## juan678

> It already did that and also darkness reboot is said to have Sara return their.


https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-relaunching-the-darkness/

*Yes, But in 2018; is 2020 and Nothing*

----------


## Toxin45

> https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-relaunching-the-darkness/
> 
> *Yes, But in 2018; is 2020 and Nothing*


Yeah there had been other witchblade users like masame and the ones of the previous comics

----------


## K7P5V

> Yeah there had been other witchblade users like masame and the ones of the previous comics


Do you mean Masane Amaha?



I enjoyed her anime series.  :Cool:

----------


## Toxin45

> Do you mean Masane Amaha?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed her anime series.


Yeah her there was also a manga and light novel with different women taking on the witchblade.

----------


## Cel

> It already did that


 :Confused: 
Did what exactly? 



> and also darkness reboot is said to have Sara return their.


I'm not holding my breath for that one, especially given that it was supposed to be out _last year_.

----------


## Toxin45

> Did what exactly? 
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for that one, especially given that it was supposed to be out _last year_.


I mean they were already other users of the witchblade like Daphne and Katerina

----------


## Cel

> I mean they were already other users of the witchblade like Daphne and Katerina


And Sara was the bearer for most of the original 20-year run of the book. Doesn't mean that it can't work with someone else. I think the reason why Alex didn't catch on was that there was too much a disconnect with the previous continuity. That may have been a mistake. In trying to gain new readers, the reboot may have lost many of the longtime readers.

----------


## Toxin45

> And Sara was the bearer for most of the original 20-year run of the book. Doesn't mean that it can't work with someone else. I think the reason why Alex didn't catch on was that there was too much a disconnect with the previous continuity. That may have been a mistake. In trying to gain new readers, the reboot may have lost many of the longtime readers.


Well like with Malcolm dragon from savage dragon replacing his father and jim downing in spawn until al returns? Like we had the Japanese witchblade users what do you think a new character would change much?

----------


## Cel

> Well like with Malcolm dragon from savage dragon replacing his father and jim downing in spawn until al returns? Like we had the Japanese witchblade users what do you think a new character would change much?


Pretty much everything and show that the Witchblade's story doesn't end with Sara Pezzini. Sara is the most well-known bearer, but she can't be the only one that works. It's like saying only Hal Jordan can be a Green Lantern or only Peter Parker can have spider powers.

----------


## Paulie Blade

I absolutely believe that Witchblade should have a new bearer. Having Sara return as the protagonist would only cater to whatever is left of the shrinking old generation of readers (including me). Having someone new would raise interest in a younger readerbase. There can always be a nod to Sara in having her appear as a 50-year old mentor or something like that.

----------


## Gurz

Darkness reboot.................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :/

They don't need to reboot, they just need better writters. Bring back Garth Ennis, how much does he want ? Is Top Cow that poor ? why doesn't it happening..... T_T I don't want reboot. :/ Jackie Estacado is one of my favorite characters... I don't buy that book if it's not Jackie. :/ Ok, you can have a new Witchblade... But not Darkness... No sell without Jackie. Just bring in better writters.

----------


## Toxin45

> Darkness reboot.................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :/
> 
> They don't need to reboot, they just need better writters. Bring back Garth Ennis, how much does he want ? Is Top Cow that poor ? why doesn't it happening..... T_T I don't want reboot. :/ Jackie Estacado is one of my favorite characters... I don't buy that book if it's not Jackie. :/ Ok, you can have a new Witchblade... But not Darkness... No sell without Jackie. Just bring in better writters.


Jackie and Sara are gonna be supporting characters

----------


## Toxin45

The end of the current witchblade has Alex still using the witchblade

----------


## Toxin45

Also who are the villains and supporting cast in the alex underwood series?

----------


## juan678

> Also who are the villains and supporting cast in the alex underwood series?


Villains Molock n18 

https://www.comiccrusaders.com/review-witchblade-18/

----------


## Toxin45

> Villains Molock n18 
> 
> https://www.comiccrusaders.com/review-witchblade-18/


You Mean Moloch?

----------


## juan678

> You Mean Moloch?


yes,in the end almost a Deux ex Machina

----------


## Toxin45

> yes,in the end almost a Deux ex Machina


Wow how would young people of this generation would read these comics?

----------


## juan678

Remember Wolverine and Sara marriage

https://www.cbr.com/wolverine-witchblade-marriage/

----------


## juan678

New Sketch Darkness and Angelus Sejic :Cool: 

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...69372519034880

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

I was always a fan of a Sara/Jake pairing, sad that it never ended up happening...

----------


## K7P5V

Even though it wasn't the same, I still enjoyed Julie+Jake.  :Smile:

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Julie and Jake were fun but I always wanted to see Jake and Sara, I thought that they could have been fun, just getting them away from the Witchblade first...I still remember the issue where she was going to invite him to be her date for a wedding and she kept thinking about saying three little words to him but never did in the issue...still think that they could have a new series where a slightly older Sara plays an advisor to the new bearer, is married to Jake, and has a kid or few or something along those lines, and she's pretty high up in the ranks of the police or something along those lines...

----------


## Toxin45

Hope the next withblade series star a teen girl next

----------


## juan678

> Hope the next withblade series star a teen girl next


https://www.cbr.com/stjepan-sejics-s...tchblade-helm/

_
Sejic IN 2015 I DO NO WORK_

 Switch 1-7/ *4 Canceled*  2015


https://twitter.com/i/status/1251205591378333710

----------


## nebezial

yeah, it had abysmally low sales and had to be cancelled.

----------


## Toxin45

Yeah witchblade 2017 was short compared to the original series just hope the darkness reboot would come already and see the new host of the darkness since Jackie and Sara are gonna be supporting characters

----------


## juan678

> Yeah witchblade 2017 was short compared to the original series just hope the darkness reboot would come already and see the new host of the darkness since Jackie and Sara are gonna be supporting characters


Yes but *When?*; was in 2018; is 2020; this year? next? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Toxin45

> Yes but *When?*; was in 2018; is 2020; this year? next?


Yes. I wonder how fans would react to the new user of the darkness?

----------


## Tayne Japal

Whatever is next needs to be launched with at least two books. Witchblade was just out there alone for the most part. Cyber Force and Aphrodite V were out, but those books were doing their own thing and the Magdalena's last series launched a few months before Witchblade. Maybe a three book relaunch would work best. Witchblade and Darkness would be guaranteed since they were the longest running. Not sure what artifact would be a good third book.

----------


## Toxin45

Like a new witchblade and darkness users along with angeleus users that should be a legacy them series.

Like Spawn tried that with Jim Downing replacing Al simmons but that didn't work out too well and Al returns to take back the mantle.

We have the new kick ass replacing the orginal.

and Savage Dragon has Malcolm replace his father.

----------


## Elmo

What does everyone on CBR think? With these new collections coming out, is it worth it to start at issue#1, because everyone I see says you should start at issue #100 or wherever Marz took over. I remember actually enjoying a lot of the #1-100 stuff, and the sexualized nature of the book wasn’t part of that for me. I think there was a lot more to it than that. But anyway I’m thinking of grabbing these new collections, do witchblade fans consider the first 100 issues of the series a waste of time? Or should I just pick it up and have fun

----------


## Toxin45

Well what does everyone think of the villains?Like Kenneth irons,curator, Ta ma,angelus,frankie,Ian nothingham,Gerald,and the others?

----------


## juan678

> What does everyone on CBR think? With these new collections coming out, is it worth it to start at issue#1, because everyone I see says you should start at issue #100 or wherever Marz took over. I remember actually enjoying a lot of the #1-100 stuff, and the sexualized nature of the book wasn’t part of that for me. I think there was a lot more to it than that. But anyway I’m thinking of grabbing these new collections, do witchblade fans consider the first 100 issues of the series a waste of time? Or should I just pick it up and have fun


Ron Marz  in Witchblade is 80-150/170-185

Too Casos files/Punisher/First Born/Broken Trinity/Angelus/artefacts

----------


## K7P5V

> Well what does everyone think of the villains?Like Kenneth irons,curator, Ta ma,angelus,frankie,Ian nothingham,Gerald,and the others?


Great list of villains, _Toxin45_. But, don't forget about...

*Aphrodite IV*
(murderer of Julie Pezzini)

----------


## Toxin45

> Great list of villains, _Toxin45_. But don't forget...
> 
> *Aphrodite IV*
> (murderer of Julie Pezzini)


Yeah her compared to the other Aphrodite’s this one is more malevolent

----------


## juan678

but returned Julie in Witchblade 165 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Toxin45

> but returned Julie in Witchblade 165


Yeah and Kenneth irons was killed in 75 and was in the switch mini series as the main villain.

Curator was the main villain of the artifacts event with his brother being the main villain of the war of the witchblades  story , and the darkness had angelus as his archenemy with arc villains like the sovereign,sontaine,Frankie fetetti,uncle paulie,The darkness itself,and the doppelgänger.

Like the overall villain of the darkness was the angelus while withcblade’s was Kenneth irons.

----------


## Elmo

> Ron Marz  in Witchblade is 80-150/170-185
> 
> Too Casos files/Punisher/First Born/Broken Trinity/Angelus/artefacts


Well thanks, but that doesn’t answer my question.

----------


## juan678

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/topcowsdcc2020/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ction-vol-1-hc

----------


## juan678



----------


## NK1988

So if I'm interested in The Darkness, should I just start at the beginning?

Also the Darkness series is cancelled or on hiatus? I dunno, wiki doesn't say anything about a new comic in years and that's all I got to go by.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> So if I'm interested in The Darkness, should I just start at the beginning?
> 
> Also the Darkness series is cancelled or on hiatus? I dunno, wiki doesn't say anything about a new comic in years and that's all I got to go by.


You can start pretty much whenever a new writer takes over. Ennis, Lobdell, Jenkins, Hester, Hine etc

Darkness ended with issue 116. A new series has been in the works for some time. No release date announced yet.

----------


## juan678

new cover darkness 25 aniversary sejic

https://twitter.com/TopCow/status/1322306884771090434

----------


## Tayne Japal

Probably be grabbing the Kirkham cover.

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-the-dark...sing-comeback/

----------


## Tayne Japal

I actually wouldn't mind if Top Cow went the Kickstarter route to get its shared universe up and running again. I just don't think any book that launches alone and runs for an extended period of time without a companion book is going to survive.

----------


## armlessphelan

> I actually wouldn't mind if Top Cow went the Kickstarter route to get its shared universe up and running again. I just don't think any book that launches alone and runs for an extended period of time without a companion book is going to survive.


I sorta agree. And hopefully it ships on time, because those delays really hurt the Witchblade relaunch. (As did the underwhelming story, though the art was amazing.)

----------


## juan678

https://www.gamesradar.com/marc-silv...h-anniversary/

----------


## juan678

new cover angelus/Darkness art by  sejic

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/witchblade-relau...2-kickstarter/

----------


## Cel

In the end...there can be only one. 
WBCover-Marc-WIP.jpg
Welcome back, Sara, and hello for the first time again!

----------


## Shadowras

So we're getting a reboot and not a sequel series, interesting.

----------


## juan678

> So we're getting a reboot and not a sequel series, interesting.


yes but in 2018 new serie Darkness and .................  :Frown:

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> So we're getting a reboot and not a sequel series, interesting.


I might have missed something but the article is quite vague on whether it's a reboot or not?

----------


## juan678

in newsarama
https://www.gamesradar.com/sara-pezz...a-kristantina/

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/witchblade-artif...op-cow-reboot/

----------


## juan678

*Witchblade 1/2 preview*



https://bleedingcool.com/comics/firs...hblade-bearer/

----------


## Shadowcat

Does anyone know when Top Cow is doing their Talent Hunt for next year?

This will be my first time submitting, are they looking for a pitch for their existing ip’s or a totally new character?

----------


## juan678



----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

More Sara Pezzini is always a good thing. Hopefully they wield their power well (the new creative team)!

----------


## Shadowcat

I hope I’ll be finished with my volume 1 read through by the time this book comes out. I also hope to see the Darkness to follow up shortly after. It’d be a real coup to get Scott Snyder on this book.

----------


## Shadowcat

Mail call! Witchblade 81-120 (minus 117). Most of these issues were lost when my basement was flooded. Almost a complete collection.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Mail call! Witchblade 81-120 (minus 117). Most of these issues were lost when my basement was flooded. Almost a complete collection.


Congrats! 

I'm working on plugging some holes in my collection. Think I'm down to missing 5 or 6 issues after buying 12 issues the other day.

----------


## Shadowcat

> Congrats! 
> 
> I'm working on plugging some holes in my collection. Think I'm down to missing 5 or 6 issues after buying 12 issues the other day.


Thanks. Witchblade was my first Image title, and the only one I kept up with through everything. 121-150 arrived today, and some Darkness issues arrived yesterday.

----------


## overread

Reading question here - for those that have them which are more enjoyable/practical/easier to read - the new hardback collected editions (the ones printed through the recent KS) or the individual issues?

Only I've one or two thick comics and they all seem to suffer the same problem in the loss of content to the middle of the page; which is twice as bad on double page spreads since that's often the key focal point. It does surprise me how many still print without a margin on the inside to at least reduce that impact; esp since thick books can't be spread open flat without cracking the spine (or at least weakening/damaging it to the point where you dare not re-read it)

----------


## Primal Slayer

They need to get this back on tv or a movie! Witchblade deserves more attention

----------


## Tayne Japal

> They need to get this back on tv or a movie! Witchblade deserves more attention


I think there was talk a few years ago for pitching a Witchblade reboot to NBC. Some type of procedural, monster of the week crap. Hopefully, that went nowhere.

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> I think there was talk a few years ago for pitching a Witchblade reboot to NBC. Some type of procedural, monster of the week crap. Hopefully, that went nowhere.


It's a shame that even in the current superhero/supernatural frenzy on TV and movies, properties like Witchblade and Darkness are still having troubles finding studios interested in developing them.

----------


## juan678

sara and Savage Dragon in cover variant Crossover 6

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/sava...day-april-2nd/

----------


## juan678



----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

> It's a shame that even in the current superhero/supernatural frenzy on TV and movies, properties like Witchblade and Darkness are still having troubles finding studios interested in developing them.


I think that part of it is the violence and how mature some of the subject matter is compared to other titles, and how to do the Witchblade battle gear without going overboard...

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Today Cameo Jackie and Sara in Crossover n 6 vs Savage Dragon :Cool:

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/crossover-image-...e-boom-heroes/

----------


## K7P5V

> Today Cameo Jackie and Sara in Crossover n 6 vs Savage Dragon


Also, totally cool cover from Erik Larsen  :Smile:

----------


## Will Evans

Did they ever explain the reason that whenever the Darkness impregnates a woman with a son, the holder of the Darkness instantly dies and passes on the darkness powers to the son?

Like how does that even work?

----------


## kalai

> Did they ever explain the reason that whenever the Darkness impregnates a woman with a son, the holder of the Darkness instantly dies and passes on the darkness powers to the son?
> 
> Like how does that even work?


I think it's literally just that, 
the power of Darkness just transfers to the baby and the father would die during sex.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

> I think it's literally just that, 
> the power of Darkness just transfers to the baby and the father would die during sex.


Good reason to wear a condom.

----------


## Will Evans

> Good reason to wear a condom.


Well you could have a daughter and nothing happens. I just find it weird that the holder of the Darkness dies, as soon as the sperm with a Y chromosome fertilizes an egg. It makes no sense.

----------


## juan678

Darkness New Serie January 2022 :Confused: 
he Darkness Complete Collection Volume 2, which will include The Darkness #½ 

https://www.gamesradar.com/the-darkn...book-relaunch/

----------


## juan678

> Darkness New Serie January 2022
> he Darkness Complete Collection Volume 2, which will include The Darkness #½ 
> 
> https://www.gamesradar.com/the-darkn...book-relaunch/


In 2018 :Stick Out Tongue: 


https://www.cbr.com/top-cow-relaunching-the-darkness/

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

I hope Matt Hawkins is still writing the ongoing series, I find him an excellent writers and he must have written a ton of scripts by now considering how long ago this was announced LOL

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678



----------


## Shadowcat

You think we’ll ever see Sara, Jackie, and the rest of the Top Cow ip’s in comics again?

----------


## armlessphelan

> You think we’ll ever see Sara, Jackie, and the rest of the Top Cow ip’s in comics again?


Yup, though I have a feeling they may be rebooted. Witchblade is coming out hopefully soon and Darkness isn't too far behind. Though I don't do Kickstarter so I won't be getting the KS exclusive 1/2 issues.

----------


## darthjoker

> Yup, though I have a feeling they may be rebooted. Witchblade is coming out hopefully soon and Darkness isn't too far behind. Though I don't do Kickstarter so I won't be getting the KS exclusive 1/2 issues.


can you share the link to the kickstarter please?

----------


## darthjoker

> Also, totally cool cover from Erik Larsen


is this something new or recently of this year(2021)?

----------


## K7P5V

> is this something new or recently of this year(2021)?


_Crossover #6_ (Image Comics) Release Date: APR 28TH, 2021
https://leagueofcomicgeeks.com/comic...ariant=5966140

----------


## TheFallen

https://www.gamesradar.com/image-com...-whats-coming/

New Darkness and Witchblade in 2022 with creative teams. 




> Witchblade (and Sara Pezzini) returns in spring 2022 with a new run by writer Marguerite Bennett and artist Ariel Kristantina, beginning with a special Witchblade #½. 
> 
> "Witchblade is iconic. I'm utterly delighted to be bringing Sara Pezzini back to her stalwart fans and honored to have the chance to introduce her to a new generation of readers," Bennett said in the announcement. "We're going through a world of cosmos and mythos, horror and sensuality, romance, and danger - and I couldn't be happier to be working with Ariela and Marc Silvestri on making this impossible dream a reality."





> Top Cow's other flagship character, The Darkness, will be returning in mid- to late 2022 with a new series by co-creator Marc Silvestri, artist Christopher Mitten, and color artist Bryan Valenza. 
> 
> "Jackie Estacado has always been one of my favorite characters. There is something immensely appealing about a hero that is not only very powerful but – certainly in Jackie’s case – very, very flawed," Silvestri tells Newsarama. "Characters that have to battle themselves just to do the right thing make for complex and compelling protagonists. I've been wanting to write about Jackie and the Darkness power he wields for a long time. That time is now and I couldn't be more thrilled."
> 
> The new run is scheduled to kick off with The Darkness ½, which was sold as part of the recent Kickstarter campaign for The Darkness Complete Collection Volume 2.

----------


## Shadowcat

I just finished an article for Comic-Watch about Image’s 30th anniversary, focusing on the Witchblade book. I’ll post it when it’s published, let me know what you think. Next up for is the Darkness & Fathom (when it was a part of the Top Cow universe).

----------


## HeartofTheStoriesWeTell

> I just finished an article for Comic-Watch about Image’s 30th anniversary, focusing on the Witchblade book. I’ll post it when it’s published, let me know what you think. Next up for is the Darkness & Fathom (when it was a part of the Top Cow universe).


cool

I would love to see the two books back.

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> https://www.gamesradar.com/image-com...-whats-coming/
> 
> New Darkness and Witchblade in 2022 with creative teams.


I wonder what happened to the announced Darkness relaunch by Matt Hawkins and Tom Grindberg?

----------


## K7P5V

> I just finished an article for Comic-Watch about Image’s 30th anniversary, focusing on the Witchblade book. I’ll post it when it’s published, let me know what you think. Next up for is the Darkness & Fathom (when it was a part of the Top Cow universe).


Awesome! Looking forward to their return (especially, The PEZ  :Wink: ):

----------


## HeartofTheStoriesWeTell

> They need to get this back on tv or a movie! Witchblade deserves more attention


in a time when everyone wants a cinematic universe I am surprised no one has jumped on the R rated "Darkness/Witchblade/Magdalina/Angelus" set of movies

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> in a time when everyone wants a cinematic universe I am surprised no one has jumped on the R rated "Darkness/Witchblade/Magdalina/Angelus" set of movies


Right?! How can the whole Artifacts saga not be a show yet?

----------


## K7P5V

> Originally Posted by HeartofTheStoriesWeTell
> 
> 
> in a time when everyone wants a cinematic universe I am surprised no one has jumped on the R rated "Darkness/Witchblade/Magdalina/Angelus" set of movies
> 
> 
> Right?! How can the whole Artifacts saga not be a show yet?


I concur. But, don't forget about...

*Devil's Reign*

----------


## Hellscream

Just saw this on Brian Stelfreeze twitter page
https://twitter.com/Stelfreeze/statu...56899795767299

----------


## Shadowcat

Just had my article on the Witchblade to celebrate Image Comics 30th anniversary. I have a Darkness one coming out next month, and one for Fathom the following month. 

https://comic-watch.com/news/image30..*****-cow-on-top

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> I concur. But, don't forget about...
> 
> *Devil's Reign*


You want a Top Cow show with Marvel characters?  :Big Grin: 

I think Marc Silvestri was a bit of a pioneer in getting a Witchblade show off the ground, and later the Darkness videogames, back when adapting comicbook properties wasn't all the rage. It's been a very long time now though since those, and obviously these things don't happen overnight but I'd be curious to hear why no developments have ever been shared on the announced Witchblade or Darkness movies.

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> Just had my article on the Witchblade to celebrate Image Comics 30th anniversary. I have a Darkness one coming out next month, and one for Fathom the following month. 
> 
> https://comic-watch.com/news/image30..*****-cow-on-top


I loved this and also read your other Image ones and enjoyed them all a lot!

----------


## juan678

THE LAST SHADOWHAWK #1 (30TH ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL ONE-SHOT)


WRITER: Brian Haberlin, Philip Tan
ARTIST: Philip Tan, Daniel Henriques
COVER A: Daniel Henriques, Philip Tan
COVER B: Jim Valentino, Brian Haberlin, Philip Tan
COVER C: Bill Sienkiewicz
COVER D: Rob Liefeld, Jim Valentino
AUGUST 17 / 32 pages / FC/ / $
Celebrate the 30th anniversary of SHADOWHAWK #1 with writer/artist PHILIP TAN (SPAWN, X-Men), co-writer BRIAN HABERLIN (HELLCOP, THE MARKED), and inker DANIEL HENRIQUES (GUNSLINGER SPAWN, Shadow War: Alpha).

In the not-too-distant future, the world will be just as it is today…only worse. Evil has permeated the very fabric of society, from the halls of government to the darkened alleyways. Will the heroes who once defended the downtrodden fail them now? Will a new generation rise, inspired by the last of the old? Who will be THE LAST SHADOWHAWK?

----------


## Toxin45

Still waiting for the new witchblade and darkness series

----------


## armlessphelan

> Still waiting for the new witchblade and darkness series


I know Top Cow is making money from it's romantic stuff now, but damn do I miss the TCU.

----------


## K7P5V

> Still waiting for the new witchblade and darkness series


The wait has been agonizing, but hope springs eternal (XD)

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> I know Top Cow is making money from it's romantic stuff now, but damn do I miss the TCU.


Does Top Cow even exist anymore? I don't think they put nearly enough comics out to cover overhead for multiple people and I'm not sure what sources of revenue they have, unless they've been signing secret deals with Hollywood.

----------


## armlessphelan

> Does Top Cow even exist anymore? I don't think they put nearly enough comics out to cover overhead for multiple people and I'm not sure what sources of revenue they have, unless they've been signing secret deals with Hollywood.


They tend to publish OGNs and the occasional monthly series. Mostly stuff written by Matt Hawkins or from the Seijics. And they do Kickstarters to publish collections of back issues.

----------


## Jackalope89

> They tend to publish OGNs and the occasional monthly series. Mostly stuff written by Matt Hawkins or from the Seijics. And they do Kickstarters to publish collections of back issues.


So, barely functioning as an independent comics company, and still not doing the series that made bank for them. For some reason. Is it rights to the original creators or something?

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> So, barely functioning as an independent comics company, and still not doing the series that made bank for them. For some reason. Is it rights to the original creators or something?


I don't think there's any issues with the rights to the main properties, they've probably seen the audience is not there when they tried to relaunch Witchblade, Cyberforce, etc in the past. Although I'd argue they haven't really tapped into the nostalgia for the classic versions of these characters, nor have they committed to hiring high-profile creative teams to work on them. If Marc Silvestri were to provide the art for the first 6 issue of a relaunched Cyberforce or Darkness book instead of doing Batman, that might spark some interest.

Mind you, I think the most recent attempts at Cyberforce are infinitely superior to the original one, but I don't really think the book has any chance at succeeding unless it taps into a 90s nostalgia vibe.

----------


## ausxwing

Whatever happen to the Witchblade complete editions ....
was supposed to be 8 volumes but it has stopped at vol 2 ??

----------


## armlessphelan

> Whatever happen to the Witchblade complete editions ....
> was supposed to be 8 volumes but it has stopped at vol 2 ??


I'm guessing they're staggering them out alongside other projects.

----------


## juan678

https://www.cbr.com/marc-silvestri-c...-the-darkness/

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> https://www.cbr.com/marc-silvestri-c...-the-darkness/


Ehhh I don't know... a new Darkness book has been "coming next year" for several years now. The Hawkins/Grindberg book never materialised. The new Witchblade book by Bennett and Kristantina was never released. Talks of Witchblade and Darkness movies from many years back never amounted to anything. I have a soft spot for many Top Cow characters and for Marc Silvestri as a creator but it's hard to get excited after so much time of absolute nothing.

----------


## Muadib

The problem i always felt hampered the Image founders original titles was the lack of depth to their villains benches. 

They had great protagonists, but few enough antagonists and those tended to be killed after a while. What would Batman or Spider-Man be without their large and diverse rogue's galleries? 

I remember Mark Gruenwald saying that every super hero should have between 10 and 12 villains that you could write for, and many more b and c list villains. You also should create villains as much as practically possible, to keep the a list villains from being overexposed and because you never know which new villains are gonna take off. Great Nemeses are created by accident, rather than design. 

The TCU had a particularly bad time for this, most of the major protagonists have 2, maybe 3 major villains, and nowhere near enough b and c listers waiting in the wings. 

Its understandable though, in this day and age, for hire creators are reluctant to create new character for hire, since even Image has had missteps with creators rights and royalties. See how much money any of the Marvel creators are getting from royalties for characters that are now household names. 

Also the power levels and powers of the Darkness and the Witchblade are very vaguely defined. We know what the limits are of a Green Lantern ring. What can Jackie or Sara do when they really cut loose, and if they are really powerful why arent they using that powerlevel consistently. 

Thats just my take from being a casual fan of the TCU. I concede the power levels and stuff may have been answered elsewhere and i missed it, but i would love to hear anyone rattle off Jackies 12 most interesting a-list villains who are not the Angelus, the Darkness and the Witchblade. Or Sara's who arent Kenneth Irons, Nottingham and ... Shi No Tora? 

Please dont take my comments as a diss. I see miles and miles of untapped potential in all of these characters , and would love to see then do well and see them on the big screen. But the lack of a concerted effort to world build and franchise build is hampering these characters potential future success.

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...32353234481152

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...88376652943361

----------


## juan678

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...41851661778944



https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...89429533986817

https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...70927644413952

----------


## Toxin45

> The problem i always felt hampered the Image founders original titles was the lack of depth to their villains benches. 
> 
> They had great protagonists, but few enough antagonists and those tended to be killed after a while. What would Batman or Spider-Man be without their large and diverse rogue's galleries? 
> 
> I remember Mark Gruenwald saying that every super hero should have between 10 and 12 villains that you could write for, and many more b and c list villains. You also should create villains as much as practically possible, to keep the a list villains from being overexposed and because you never know which new villains are gonna take off. Great Nemeses are created by accident, rather than design. 
> 
> The TCU had a particularly bad time for this, most of the major protagonists have 2, maybe 3 major villains, and nowhere near enough b and c listers waiting in the wings. 
> 
> Its understandable though, in this day and age, for hire creators are reluctant to create new character for hire, since even Image has had missteps with creators rights and royalties. See how much money any of the Marvel creators are getting from royalties for characters that are now household names. 
> ...


I mean spawn has been improving on the villains in recent times like sinn,forsaken,brimestone,sansker,godsend,etc

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> The problem i always felt hampered the Image founders original titles was the lack of depth to their villains benches. 
> 
> They had great protagonists, but few enough antagonists and those tended to be killed after a while. What would Batman or Spider-Man be without their large and diverse rogue's galleries? 
> 
> I remember Mark Gruenwald saying that every super hero should have between 10 and 12 villains that you could write for, and many more b and c list villains. You also should create villains as much as practically possible, to keep the a list villains from being overexposed and because you never know which new villains are gonna take off. Great Nemeses are created by accident, rather than design. 
> 
> The TCU had a particularly bad time for this, most of the major protagonists have 2, maybe 3 major villains, and nowhere near enough b and c listers waiting in the wings. 
> 
> Its understandable though, in this day and age, for hire creators are reluctant to create new character for hire, since even Image has had missteps with creators rights and royalties. See how much money any of the Marvel creators are getting from royalties for characters that are now household names. 
> ...


Part of the problem is the Top Cow crew are all Punisher types who tend to kill their enemies. So having a huge rogues gallery feels anthetical to them. New characters would have better luck building one.

----------


## Toxin45

> Part of the problem is the Top Cow crew are all Punisher types who tend to kill their enemies. So having a huge rogues gallery feels anthetical to them. New characters would have better luck building one.


Well spawn does kill his enemies but most of them keep coming back despite dying

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Did any of the new characters who were created for Artifacts take off?

----------


## Uncanny X-Man

> Did any of the new characters who were created for Artifacts take off?


Not really, which is a shame because I thought some were certainly interesting and the Artifacts book by Ron Marz an underrated gem. But if Witchblade and the Darkness are barely a thing these days (with the Magdalena and Aphrodite the only other concepts with a bit of legs), I don't think Tom Judge and the rest ever had any real chance.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Not really, which is a shame because I thought some were certainly interesting and the Artifacts book by Ron Marz an underrated gem. But if Witchblade and the Darkness are barely a thing these days (with the Magdalena and Aphrodite the only other concepts with a bit of legs), I don't think Tom Judge and the rest ever had any real chance.


I remember the Top Cow breaking in contest was about creating one-shots for them. So I've been meaning to check them out.

Shame they never took off. What happened to Switch, the young Witchblade series? I was looking forward to meeting Tony Estacado.

----------


## Blanks

Would reimagining both Darkness and Witchblade work with new continuities and bearers work? I mean, I love both Jackie and Saras characters. But what more can be done with Jackie at this point?

Serious question. My absolute favorite version of Jackie was from the video games that adapted his story

Id almost think an Utimate Topcow relaunch is what is needed.

----------


## juan678

Today Sketch *Sejic* :Cool: 




https://twitter.com/stjepansejic/sta...01033066962946

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Would reimagining both Darkness and Witchblade work with new continuities and bearers work? I mean, I love both Jackie and Sara’s characters…. But what more can be done with Jackie at this point?
> 
> Serious question. My absolute favorite version of Jackie was from the video games that adapted his story…
> 
> I’d almost think an “Utimate Topcow” relaunch is what is needed.


It's a gamble because Top Cow is more niche compared to Marvel and DC. So you might pissing off the fans you already have. In another mediums it's a safer bet because I got into The Darkness through the video games. You are more likely to find new fans outside of comics.

----------

